# Need a killer solo cello



## jaketanner (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi,

So I am working on a lullaby album that has a harp as the main instrument. I need a solo cello that is raw, upfront, yet has a beautiful rich legato tone, not using shorts.

I have currently that does not work: Tina Guo (both vol., and if Tina had a close mic option, it might be a winner but too thick), Emotional Cello (too choppy), Spitfire Solo Strings (tone isn't really right), Cinestring solo (not really meant for exposed leads and only bow change legato), CSSS (also not meant for exposed writing...don't like the tone at all). I also tried the 8DIO Adagio older stuff, but too nasal and legato not great.

So, short of hiring a live player...no budget since it's about 9 songs...what's left? Bohemian Cello? Didn't particularly like the tone...seemed a bit "woody" if that makes sense, but with so much reverb in the walkthroughs, it's hard to tell.

Has anyone heard or used Solo Cello One, by Insanity Samples? That's pretty close to what I'm looking for, but never really heard of it until tonight.

Thanks for any other suggestions I may have missed


----------



## David Kudell (Jun 12, 2020)

Those are some good options you listed. I really like Tina Guo vol 1. The solo cello in Berlin Inspire 1 is really good. Also deck out the new Tableau.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 12, 2020)

Ah right, the new solo strings 


David Kudell said:


> Those are some good options you listed. I really like Tina Guo vol 1. The solo cello in Berlin Inspire 1 is really good. Also deck out the new Tableau.


by OT.. Gonna check that out...but if I recall, it's not Kontakt. I am on pro Tools, and Sine player doesn't work with it yet.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 12, 2020)

What does “choppy” mean re Emotional cello?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 12, 2020)

If an electric cello sound would work for you, I could potentially record some for you with my baritone violin. Acoustically it doesn't sound all that good so it's probably not what you're going for.

You can hear some demos on the baritone violin library I did with Strezov. You could get that library to try out. It's only 25 Euros. Would give you a sense of both the electric DI sound and recorded acoustically. 









WESTPHALEN BARITONE VIOLIN


The online library for premium sound samples




www.strezov-sampling.com


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 12, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> What does “choppy” mean re Emotional cello?


it's not smooth. Like I hear attack for every note...legato transitions aren't smooth.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 12, 2020)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> If an electric cello sound would work for you, I could potentially record some for you with my baritone violin. Acoustically it doesn't sound all that good so it's probably not what you're going for.
> 
> You can hear some demos on the baritone violin library I did with Strezov. You could get that library to try out. It's only 25 Euros. Would give you a sense of both the electric DI sound and recorded acoustically.
> 
> ...


Thanks you...will check it out for sure.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 12, 2020)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> If an electric cello sound would work for you, I could potentially record some for you with my baritone violin. Acoustically it doesn't sound all that good so it's probably not what you're going for.
> 
> You can hear some demos on the baritone violin library I did with Strezov. You could get that library to try out. It's only 25 Euros. Would give you a sense of both the electric DI sound and recorded acoustically.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the tone is not right for this particular project. But thank you for the suggestion and offer.


----------



## purple (Jun 12, 2020)

It sounds like you already have every solo cello I've ever seen recommended, lol. Just buy a cheap cello and learn to play it at this point.

Otherwise, what about tableau solo strings from organic samples? Just released. I don't like it at all, very nasal tone and inconsistent legato, but maybe you will. find it does what you need.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 12, 2020)

purple said:


> It sounds like you already have every solo cello I've ever seen recommended, lol. Just buy a cheap cello and learn to play it at this point.
> 
> Otherwise, what about tableau solo strings from organic samples? Just released. I don't like it at all, very nasal tone and inconsistent legato, but maybe you will. find it does what you need.


Wish I had the time to learn it.  And the Tableau does sound like it would be a fit, but it's not AAX. I have Cubase, so worst case, I transfer it over just to record the cello then mix in PT. I know I have many, and they all have different sounds...just not exactly what I need for this project. Might just use SCS and use the close ics...make it a chamber sound instead.


----------



## purple (Jun 12, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Wish I had the time to learn it.  And the Tableau does sound like it would be a fit, but it's not AAX. I have Cubase, so worst case, I transfer it over just to record the cello then mix in PT. I know I have many, and they all have different sounds...just not exactly what I need for this project. Might just use SCS and use the close ics...make it a chamber sound instead.


Simply re-purposing a smaller section was going to be my next idea. I've found sometimes it makes for overall a better sound even if it isn't perfect. Solo strings are hard to get right. Small sections can achieve a similar end but won't fight with you as much. Good luck.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 12, 2020)

purple said:


> Simply re-purposing a smaller section was going to be my next idea. I've found sometimes it makes for overall a better sound even if it isn't perfect. Solo strings are hard to get right. Small sections can achieve a similar end but won't fight with you as much. Good luck.


Thanks...might actually work with a nice chamber size.


----------



## micrologus (Jun 12, 2020)

I suggest Chris Hein Solo Cello. It sounds very good in my opinion. 
https://www.chrishein.net/web/CH-Solo_Cello.html


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 12, 2020)

micrologus said:


> I suggest Chris Hein Solo Cello. It sounds very good in my opinion.
> https://www.chrishein.net/web/CH-Solo_Cello.html


Thats actually not too bad. Thanks...how is the playability? Do the longs have a decent rebow length? This project consists of slow passages and longer sustained notes...SF for instance has a short rebow, drives me nuts.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 12, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> what's left?


There's Fluffy Audio's Simple Cello.





FluffyAudio - Simple Cello - Intro Price ending soon!


Hello guys, we just wanted to announce the release of our newest shiny library: Simple Cello! Sampled in the same environment of Venice Modern Strings, this library aims to be a quick and useful good sounding solo cello for any kind of music! If you own or already know Simple Violin you know...




vi-control.net


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 12, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> There's Fluffy Audio's Simple Cello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, will check, thanks.


----------



## micrologus (Jun 12, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Thats actually not too bad. Thanks...how is the playability? Do the longs have a decent rebow length? This project consists of slow passages and longer sustained notes...SF for instance has a short rebow, drives me nuts.


There's no rebow, so you can play very long notes in legato. You can choose more articulations: Sustain, Sustain Vibrato, Dynamic Expression Long, Dynamic Expression Short, Lyrical Vibrato.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 12, 2020)

micrologus said:


> There's no rebow, so you can play very long notes in legato. You can choose more articulations: Sustain, Sustain Vibrato, Dynamic Expression Long, Dynamic Expression Short, Lyrical Vibrato.


I just fear it's gonna be similar to Emotional Cello in terms of playability. But the sound is pretty close to what I need. Might just pick it up anyway.


----------



## Dex (Jun 12, 2020)

You know you can adjust the legato trimming and the legato type (finger vs bow) in Emotional Cello, right? Just making sure.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 12, 2020)

Dex said:


> You know you can adjust the legato trimming and the legato type (finger vs bow) in Emotional Cello, right? Just making sure.


I played with a few settings...what I think I did that was a bad choice, is I removed all FX. I hate when. library uses additional things to cover the raw beauty...but in this case, seems the sound revolves around all that extra fluff.. LOL. So leaving it on produced a much nicer tone. Just need to get the legato transitions smoother. Will play with the settings you mentioned. Thanks.


----------



## Banquet (Jun 12, 2020)

How about Blakus Cello? It's got a bit of a nasal tone but some of the demos from Embertone are really good. I find for some stuff it works really well and for other things not at all.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 12, 2020)

Have you tried Strezov's Macabre Cello?


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 12, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Have you tried Strezov's Macabre Cello?


have not..but will now, thanks.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 12, 2020)

Banquet said:


> How about Blakus Cello? It's got a bit of a nasal tone but some of the demos from Embertone are really good. I find for some stuff it works really well and for other things not at all.


Didn't like the tone based off demo


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 12, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Have you tried Strezov's Macabre Cello?


I like the tone a lot...but damn, need to buy the whole set. Will need to think about it...but yes, sounds pretty good for what I need, thanks.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 13, 2020)

I reckon you dont like cello tbh


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> I reckon you dont like cello tbh


On the contrary...and why? because I don't like the sample choices?...and a live player is not an option for this. The tone of the cello seems harder to capture than the violin...too many tone variances. Each library I have, has a completely different tone and character...which is good for options, just none that fit my current situation.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 13, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> On the contrary...and why? because I don't like the sample choices?...and a live player is not an option for this. The tone of the cello seems harder to capture than the violin...too many tone variances. Each library I have, has a completely different tone and character...which is good for options, just none that fit my current situation.


my humour doesn't translate well, does it.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> my humour doesn't translate well, does it.





SimonCharlesHanna said:


> my humour doesn't translate well, does it.


ha...all good. just wanted to be sure that I don't come across as cello hater.. LOL


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 13, 2020)

but you should post examples of what you're after, might help


----------



## Dex (Jun 13, 2020)

You saw what a difference in tone a little eq, saturation, and reverb can make with emotional cello, so maybe look for something that has the right legato and vibrato sound, then shape its tone yourself.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 13, 2020)

micrologus said:


> There's no rebow, so you can play very long notes in legato. You can choose more articulations: Sustain, Sustain Vibrato, Dynamic Expression Long, Dynamic Expression Short, Lyrical Vibrato.



There is a rebow hot key. The Hein automation Touch OSC app works brilliantly with the samples and one can delve quite deeply into the sound. I'd get it Jake anyways as it is a good set that has lots of artics.


----------



## tomosane (Jun 13, 2020)

OT Nocturne Cello? I haven't used it myself so can't give a straight up recommendation, but AFAIK it's designed pretty much for the use case you've described


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 13, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I am working on a lullaby album that has a harp as the main instrument. I need a solo cello that is raw, upfront, yet has a beautiful rich legato tone, not using shorts.
> 
> ...


+1 for Orchestral Tools Nocturne


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 13, 2020)

tomosane said:


> OT Nocturne Cello? I haven't used it myself so can't give a straight up recommendation, but AFAIK it's designed pretty much for the use case you've described


We literally posted at the same time hehe. Cool


----------



## AndyP (Jun 13, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I like the tone a lot...but damn, need to buy the whole set. Will need to think about it...but yes, sounds pretty good for what I need, thanks.


For emotional and slow titles it is my secret weapon. The whole set sounds very good. A bit limited and a little bit niche, but unique in sound.
Single purchase would be nice, I paid half price in the sale, definitely worth its price.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 13, 2020)

Then there is the simple cello by Fluffy, which is also one of my most used cellos.
And it's cheap (affordable)!


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2020)

are you intentionally avoiding vsl? Their solo cello, VI version at least is very nice and legato is good... you could try the one in kontakt library, should come from the same pool of samples


----------



## stfciu (Jun 13, 2020)

The only thing that comes to my mind beside all above is SWAM Cello. Prague Solo Strings have very nice vibe though the legato is scripted.

Personally I use Emotional Cello and it is exceptional. 
The next one for me I believe will be VSL. Recently I really got in love with their stuff.


----------



## Yogevs (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't have either of these, but, the demos for Tina Guo sounds amazing.
Also worth mentioning Westwood Instruments' Cello Untamed. It has a very special sound.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 13, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Also worth mentioning Westwood Instruments' Cello Untamed. It has a very special sound.


The Cello Untamed is awesome, just like Waverunner Audio’s Alder Cello. They both lack a true legato patch though, so I guess in that respect they’re not suitable for Jake’s use case. They both excel in layering though, I highly recommend them.


----------



## Yogevs (Jun 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> The Cello Untamed is awesome, just like Waverunner Audio’s Alder Cello. They both lack a true legato patch though, so I guess in that respect they’re not suitable for Jake’s use case. They both excel in layering though, I highly recommend them.



The True Legato thing IS a bummer... I don't really understand the reasoning of not including it for solo libraries coming out in the last couple of years.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Jun 13, 2020)

Just because I guess this was not mentioned here before and I like it...I throw in the Vengeful Cello by Karoryfer.


----------



## stfciu (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh I forgot to mention Xsamples Violoncello. Also very neat sound and a lot of articulations. Top on my list as well.


----------



## Supremo (Jun 13, 2020)

Chris Hein Solo Cello is quite good for exposed writing. You may just select the Dynamic Long / Dynamic Short articulations and play whatever passage you want. There is a ton of articulations inside but these ones work best for the most of the legato writing. It’s bone dry but with a free Panagement plug-in you can locate the instrument in the space to your taste.


----------



## labornvain (Jun 13, 2020)

Surprised no one has mentioned LASS Cello 1st Chair. It's still one of the best.

It's pretty much got exactly the tone and clarity or the intimacy I should say, the op is asking for, and is very easy to play dynamically.


----------



## peladio (Jun 13, 2020)

Solo strings samples are still not close to the real thing..raw imperfections are hard to capture with samples.

Expression is the best with Sample/Audio modelling..but they sound very synthy and sterile (similar to VSL)..

I've played cello for many years now and Emotional Cello is by far the best option currently..sorry if it sounds harsh, but maybe it's not the library..could you post some of your attempts here?

Also, you can get very solid recordings from Fiverr musicians for similar amount of money..most will be much better than any sample attempts..


----------



## Ben (Jun 13, 2020)

If you don't need vibrato control I would suggest taking a look at the SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition Volume 1, if you need vibrato control the SYNCHRON-ized Solo Strings are my first choice


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2020)

a little example of VSL legato cello, very raw, no reverb or processing. Transitions can be tamed if you have instruments pro. I think it's pretty great honestly...


----------



## Ben (Jun 13, 2020)

Rob said:


> a little example of VSL legato cello, very raw, no reverb or processing. Transitions can be tamed if you have instruments pro. I think it's pretty great honestly...


And the SYized version has optimized legatos making these transitions very smooth... (reverb can be disabled), and optimized crassfading.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Jun 13, 2020)

The "killer sound" also depends on the type of bow

Here's the classical bow for a classical sound






And here's what I would call the "killer bow" for a "killer sound". It's not the same price, although some traditional bows are very expensive. Not the same weight, either.


----------



## W Ackerman (Jun 13, 2020)

Virharmonic Bohemian Cello


----------



## Cinebient (Jun 13, 2020)

My vote goes to Emotional Cello too.


----------



## peladio (Jun 13, 2020)

Rob said:


> a little example of VSL legato cello, very raw, no reverb or processing. Transitions can be tamed if you have instruments pro. I think it's pretty great honestly...



Good programming but the tone is too perfect and sterile, upper notes are especially artificial..Even the limited free Blakus cello sounds better..it's very limited, but the tone is there..

Would love to hear what you could do with Emotional or even Hein cello..


----------



## ism (Jun 13, 2020)

For a lullaby, I think that the Bohmian Cello will have the smoothest possible arcs, which is expressiveness I would imagine would be a sin quo non in a lullaby. 

As for the tone, not sure what you’re looking for, but assuming that BC gives you this expressiveness, I wonder if it might not be possible to eq it more towards the tone you looking for?


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2020)

Thing is prerecorded expressive arcs get in the way when you have to tailor the cello part to fit your piece... depends on the way one likes to work of course


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2020)

peladio said:


> Good programming but the tone is too perfect and sterile, upper notes are especially artificial..Even the limited free Blakus cello sounds better..it's very limited, but the tone is there..
> 
> Would love to hear what you could do with Emotional or even Hein cello..


Don't agree, but that's the beauty of life


----------



## ism (Jun 13, 2020)

Rob said:


> Thing is prerecorded expressive arcs get in the way when you have to tailor the cello part to fit your piece... depends on the way one likes to work of course


Yes. You really need to taylor your piece around the cello part with the Bohemian.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 13, 2020)

Pocket Blakus!

Needs a little tuning here and there, but sweet tone and you can’t beat the price.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 13, 2020)

So many variables, it's hard to pinpoint without examples what you're after. But assuming smooth, lyrical passages, I'd go back to the Emotional Cello, and check out both the stereo _and_ mono versions with these settings:

Articulation: delicate
FX: turn off everything except the "warm" timbre

Add a high quality verb and this will be warm butter. 

Another route/vibe: the Alder Cello has the best tone to my ears... no true legato, but you can pull off some smooth passages that sound absolutely real and dynamic. Check out Allen Constantine's and Udal Cuain's demo tracks:






Alder Cello | Waverunner Audio







www.waverunneraudio.com


----------



## Bighill (Jun 13, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> On the contrary...and why? because I don't like the sample choices?...and a live player is not an option for this. The tone of the cello seems harder to capture than the violin...too many tone variances. Each library I have, has a completely different tone and character...which is good for options, just none that fit my current situation.


Sometimes a live player is your only option, even if you will be losing money. I my opinion, it would be better than spending all this energy and time, and money, (buying extra libraries,) working on somtheing you just won´t be happy with.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 13, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Another route/vibe: the Alder Cello has the best tone to my ears...


Yes agreed. I hope Ross will add legato at some point, but I guess he would have needed to record the actual note transitions / slides in his original recording sessions, so maybe there is no easy way to achieve it “after the fact” as an update. I would definitely be glad to pay for a V2 as long as it has that same tone. Looking forward to the Alder Viola and Bass libraries that are on the calendar!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes agreed. I hope Ross will add legato at some point, but I guess he would have needed to record the actual note transitions / slides in his original recording sessions, so maybe there is no easy way to achieve it “after the fact” as an update. I would definitely be glad to pay for a V2 as long as it has that same tone. Looking forward to the Alder Viola and Bass libraries that are on the calendar!


Alder Cello has a very slow attack, no? It's a nice sound, but you can only write slow and unconnected parts. More like texture than melody.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 13, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Alder Cello has a very slow attack, no? It's a nice sound, but you can only write slow and unconnected parts. More like texture than melody.


Exactly. And layers and layers of cello goodness, especially when you pair it with Westwood Untamed. And then put some Spitfire Solo stuff on top. There’s a whole thread about how bad the rebowing sounds to some, but I just love Solo Strings. And if you want even more textures: Sospiro Strings, or BOSS as I have recently decided to call it


----------



## halfwalk (Jun 13, 2020)

Anyone try *this one* yet? It's got pretty decent reviews, and has pretty much all the articulations covered. Seems like a very high level of control as well as organic tone. Price is pretty good too. Also allows resale and has no copy protection.


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2020)

halfwalk said:


> Anyone try *this one* yet? It's got pretty decent reviews, and has pretty much all the articulations covered. Seems like a very high level of control as well as organic tone. Price is pretty good too. Also allows resale and has no copy protection.


but that's a real cello! (double backflip)


----------



## rudi (Jun 13, 2020)

Here you are!!!


----------



## holywilly (Jun 13, 2020)

__





Virtual Cello, VST, AU, AAX, Solo Cello


Virtual Cello that is more than just a Virtual instrument. Powered by our virtual performer, this solo cello can inspire from the first note.




www.virharmonic.com





best solo cello IMHO, worth check it out.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 13, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Alder Cello has a very slow attack, no? It's a nice sound, but you can only write slow and unconnected parts. More like texture than melody.



No true legato... yet. But I believe this will be the first to get said transitions in the coming months... possibly all new recordings.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 13, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> No true legato... yet. But I believe this will be the first to get said transitions in the coming months... possibly all new recordings.


Yes, I do seem to remember Ross expressing such intentions in the original Waverunner “plant a tree” thread, but I wasn’t sure about the actual realism of it. There is a lot of new stuff coming our way, so he must have been very busy the past couple of months. I for one am not counting on a legato update soon, but it would be a very nice surprise of course! As they are, I already like the current libraries very much.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 13, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> No true legato... yet. But I believe this will be the first to get said transitions in the coming months... possibly all new recordings.


Alder Violin got legato harmonics instead of the typical sustains, which is cool, but not something I ever use.


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2020)

after all has been said, you will have a song, in which to put the cello, and it will have to be perfect for the track, adapt itself and compliment the song. You won't be able to build the track around the qualities of the cello, it's the other way around. And there I believe many cello vsti will fall, specially the ones that have too much personality. Those which are malleable enough, have a nice tone, don't call too much attention, but assist the music will have a chance.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Jun 13, 2020)

Orchestra Tools - Nocturne Cello

I'm not sure it's a killer, but it's a good one.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 13, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Alder Violin got legato harmonics instead of the typical sustains, which is cool, but not something I ever use.


It's a cool sounding slide/portamento which makes for a nice atmospheric ornament.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 13, 2020)

IdealSequenceG said:


> Orchestra Tools - Nocturne Cello
> 
> I'm not sure it's a killer, but it's a good one.



As said earlier, I am a fan of the Spitfire Solo stuff, and adore Waverunner and Westwood for their edge. But this ^ is my favorite solo cello +1


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 13, 2020)

Rob said:


> after all has been said, you will have a song, in which to put the cello, and it will have to be perfect for the track, adapt itself and compliment the song. You won't be able to build the track around the qualities of the cello, it's the other way around. And there I believe many cello vsti will fall, specially the ones that have too much personality. Those which are malleable enough, have a nice tone, don't call too much attention, but assist the music will have a chance.


THIS! For solo strings, best to write and play to the samples.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 13, 2020)

Couldn't read all the replies but Blakus free cello was pretty good then he and Embertone expanded on it. I used the free version in a movie once many years ago. Took a little engineering but it was pretty convincing. I'm sure the paid version is much better.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

Bighill said:


> Sometimes a live player is your only option, even if you will be losing money. I my opinion, it would be better than spending all this energy and time, and money, (buying extra libraries,) working on somtheing you just won´t be happy with.


True..this is actually a personal project, so budget is not from a client. Not looking to make money off of it, so spending upwards of $1k for a cellist for the project isn't doable at this time..especially during this time.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

josejherring said:


> Couldn't read all the replies but Blakus free cello was pretty good then he and Embertone expanded on it. I used the free version in a movie once many years ago. Took a little engineering but it was pretty convincing. I'm sure the paid version is much better.


I think I still have the free version...will give it another try


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

IdealSequenceG said:


> Orchestra Tools - Nocturne Cello
> 
> I'm not sure it's a killer, but it's a good one.



will check this one out as well. thank you


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

holywilly said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems heavy on vibrato. Reminds me of Tina...it's a very specific sound and not good all around. I need it to blend in, not stick out.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

IdealSequenceG said:


> Orchestra Tools - Nocturne Cello
> 
> I'm not sure it's a killer, but it's a good one.



It's only one velocity layer though and pretty expensive for just a single layer. Sound is great, but I definitely would require dynamic layers...


----------



## keepitsimple (Jun 13, 2020)

LASS first chair Cello


----------



## José Herring (Jun 13, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I think I still have the free version...will give it another try


The free one is a wild beast that needs taming. But, if you work with it it can do good things. Very expressive. 

I don't use it much any more but I did a filmscore with it on a few cues and it worked out really well. 

I like the sound of Embertone's been meaning to get it but there's been so many other things to get.


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 13, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> it's not smooth. Like I hear attack for every note...legato transitions aren't smooth.



I'm going to agree with much of what is already said. You already own the best solo cello.

The legato transitions are not difficult to smooth out. The suggestions on how to do this have already been stated, and Emotional Cello is perfect for long lines with smooth transitions.

I've had it for over a year now....used it extensively....see no need to search out and pay for another solo cello.


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 13, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> it's not smooth. Like I hear attack for every note...legato transitions aren't smooth.


Did you know you can layer an attack over the legato with Emotional Cello? There are a few different types and you can adjust its volume. It’s not perfect, but it can help when you want to hear a definite attack at the top of each note.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> Did you know you can layer an attack over the legato with Emotional Cello? There are a few different types and you can adjust its volume. It’s not perfect, but it can help when you want to hear a definite attack at the top of each note.


The exact opposite is what I hear. It's too much for an attack...I need it smoother between legato transitions. It's too choppy.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> I'm going to agree with much of what is already said. You already own the best solo cello.
> 
> The legato transitions are not difficult to smooth out. The suggestions on how to do this have already been stated, and Emotional Cello is perfect for long lines with smooth transitions.
> 
> I've had it for over a year now....used it extensively....see no need to search out and pay for another solo cello.


I'd rather not pay for more...just not sure which legato to start with overall I guess.


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 13, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> The exact opposite is what I hear. It's too much for an attack...I need it smoother between legato transitions. It's too choppy.


Ahh, well you can turn the attack layer off then (If it’s on). Maybe you did that and still don’t like it.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> Ahh, well you can turn the attack layer off then (If it’s on). Maybe you did that and still don’t like it.


Not sure. I need to play with it more for sure. But right now it’s my best option based off what I have. Tina Guo is just too out there


----------



## stfciu (Jun 13, 2020)

So Adagio Cellos r on sale now. Maybe worth a try.


----------



## purple (Jun 13, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> The tone of the cello seems harder to capture than the violin...too many tone variances.


I find this to be the same reason I've not ever been impressed with trombone samples to the same level as horn.


----------



## ism (Jun 13, 2020)

stfciu said:


> So Adagio Cellos r on sale now. Maybe worth a try.


The solo cello in Adagio is easily .... well, there’d a reason there are no demos of it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 13, 2020)

stfciu said:


> So Adagio Cellos r on sale now. Maybe worth a try.


Is there anyone that has these and cares to share his or her experiences? I like Century Strings (v2.0 will be released soon I think) and the idea of smaller divisi ensembles is tempting. But the question -as always- is: how do they actually sound? I hardly ever come across these in people’s compositions or the discussions here...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 13, 2020)

ism said:


> The solo cello in Adagio is easily .... well, there’d a reason there are no demos of it.


Ok, coming from you this says it all. Any chance of developing GAS reduced to zero, many thanks haha!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 13, 2020)

ism said:


> The solo cello in Adagio is easily .... well, there’d a reason there are no demos of it.


But! YET you know this. So you may even have access to it! Now I kind of wanna hear that solo cello


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Is there anyone that has these and cares to share his or her experiences? I like Century Strings (v2.0 will be released soon I think) and the idea of smaller divisi ensembles is tempting. But the question -as always- is: how do they actually sound? I hardly ever come across these in people’s compositions or the discussions here...



Adagio has ensembles, chamber and solo patches...The ensembles are quite large, where Century only has ensemble patches and are smaller total number of instruments. That makes them a bit tricky to compare, but Century is overall a much better library in terms of programming and quality. Century in terms of size reminds me more of VSL dimension strings where Adagio ensembles are closer to CSS in size (no where near the quality though)


----------



## Peter Wayne (Jun 13, 2020)

When you say you don't like the tone for certain sample libraries. Have you tried the close mics only, then used some EQ and the right style of reverb that you are after? I do find CSSS very versatile when you use the close mic only and add the right plugins. It doesn't have to sound "cinematic" at all.


----------



## ag75 (Jun 13, 2020)

You could hire a cellist to record it. Wouldn’t cost much. I could hook you up with one. The legato transitions would be amazing.


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 13, 2020)

Another vote for Hein here. It gives you a ton of control over the transition too, between the speed, volume, and fade-in and fade-out. I'm not sure about picking it up and having the perfect performance out of it on your first try, but maybe mock up a couple other pieces first to get used to it all


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh also it comes with four cellos, so you have choices as far as the tone goes


----------



## David Kudell (Jun 13, 2020)

I have to stop and acknowledge the great spirit of helpfulness and community on display here as we all work together to find the perfect solo cello for Jake! You guys are great. I almost expect someone to chime in who has a friend of a second cousin of YoYo Ma who might be able to assist!


----------



## holywilly (Jun 13, 2020)

VSL solo Strings (VI Pro) will do the job, VI Pro allows you to tweak everything to your liking. Personally I love Cello 2, it has unique timbre, very different from Cello 1, the legato transition is best in the business.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

ism said:


> The solo cello in Adagio is easily .... well, there’d a reason there are no demos of it.


I have it...I posted that originally..I tried the 8dio stuff...no go.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Another vote for Hein here. It gives you a ton of control over the transition too, between the speed, volume, and fade-in and fade-out. I'm not sure about picking it up and having the perfect performance out of it on your first try, but maybe mock up a couple other pieces first to get used to it all


Considering it...I do like the tone.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> I have to stop and acknowledge the great spirit of helpfulness and community on display here as we all work together to find the perfect solo cello for Jake! You guys are great. I almost expect someone to chime in who has a friend of a second cousin of YoYo Ma who might be able to assist!


I love this group, and appreciate the help. We all use such a vast array of libraries, that someone is bound to recommend something I didn't even consider..like the Hein Cello.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

ag75 said:


> You could hire a cellist to record it. Wouldn’t cost much. I could hook you up with one. The legato transitions would be amazing.


for 9 tracks? back and forth...? Wouldn't want to put anyone through that, LOL ...I am creating the part as I go...nothing written for it.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

Peter Wayne said:


> When you say you don't like the tone for certain sample libraries. Have you tried the close mics only, then used some EQ and the right style of reverb that you are after? I do find CSSS very versatile when you use the close mic only and add the right plugins. It doesn't have to sound "cinematic" at all.


I have...not with EQ, but with different mics. Will try again though...but with CSSS, it's more of a tone issue...not sure a close mic would help it...too much vibrato as well.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Now I kind of wanna hear that solo cello


you don't! LOL


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

stfciu said:


> So Adagio Cellos r on sale now. Maybe worth a try.


have it...no good. :(


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 13, 2020)

For the sake of completeness, if nothing else, I'll mention Fluffy Audio's Trio Broz Solo Cello.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> For the sake of completeness, if nothing else, I'll mention Fluffy Audio's Trio Broz Solo Cello.


Sounds a bit too nasal, if that's a thing...LOL Since the harp in the tracks is bright, I need a warmer tone, but thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 13, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> So, short of hiring a live player...no budget since it's about 9 songs


...hire a live player for one song then divide it into 9


----------



## BradHoyt (Jun 13, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I am working on a lullaby album that has a harp as the main instrument. I need a solo cello that is raw, upfront, yet has a beautiful rich legato tone, not using shorts.
> 
> ...


If you want an excellent solo cello, I would look no further than VirHarmonic's Bohemian Cello. A string instrument sounding "too woody"? Doesn't really make much sense.  I mean, they are acoustic instruments made from wood. If anything, that should be compliment. I just completed a main theme for a game soundtrack that features the Bohemian Cello, but unfortunately can't share it publicly for a while yet. I'm very happy with how it turned out compared to the other all-around solo cello instruments I have (Spitfire Solo Strings, Spitfire's Sacconi String Quartet and Embertone's Blakus Cello). Specialty instruments like Westwood's Cello Untamed and Osterhouse's Sospiro Strings can beat any all-around cello for specific use cases, but the best all-around cello I have is definitely Bohemian Cello. (I kinda hope Embertone gives a cello the Joshua Bell treatment.  )


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 13, 2020)

I totally get what you mean about the woody comment. But maybe it's too much "body"? I mean different recording techniques and mic placements are going to give different sounds. I will revisit it though...I hear many good things about it. So between Hein and Bohemian... Thanks.


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 13, 2020)

I only have Emotional Cello, but I love the sound.


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2020)

holywilly said:


> VSL solo Strings (VI Pro) will do the job, VI Pro allows you to tweak everything to your liking. Personally I love Cello 2, it has unique timbre, very different from Cello 1, the legato transition is best in the business.


I have tried suggesting vsl too, looks like the op is ignoring this kind of suggestions, don't know why...


----------



## BradHoyt (Jun 14, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I totally get what you mean about the woody comment. But maybe it's too much "body"? I mean different recording techniques and mic placements are going to give different sounds. I will revisit it though...I hear many good things about it. So between Hein and Bohemian... Thanks.


I should also mention, with VirHarmonic, you actually get 2 solo cellos - The first expansion pack was a whole new cello that was a few steps above the initial cello... and then there's a second expansion that you'll get for free - just checked their dev tracker and it looks like the content they had planned for Expansion 3 will be included in Expansion 2. My guess is that the new expansion will come out this fall. Here's that dev tracker page on their site: https://www.virharmonic.com/dev_update


----------



## Camus (Jun 14, 2020)

For me the Emotional Cello is the most flexible and best sounding Cello out there. You can adjust a lot of things like attacks, Legato or other articulations and so on. Did you try to use it Non Legato (maybe with the gorgeous Flautando Vibrato Sustains). Sometimes (in Background) legato is "overrated" and not really necessary.


----------



## ism (Jun 14, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> But! YET you know this. So you may even have access to it! Now I kind of wanna hear that solo cello


I may have deleted it ...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 14, 2020)

ism said:


> I may have deleted it ...


Oh no you haven’t hehe


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 14, 2020)

A lot of people have recommended VSL's cello, and it is pretty great, but I do have some difficulty with getting a smooth, connected, flowing legato performance out of it. It's great for technical performances but the vibrato is instant and consistent in a way that never really hits home for those more extended, emotional performances


----------



## robgb (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Rob (Jun 14, 2020)

robgb said:


>



this example to me shows that it's almost pointless to reason in terms of pure tone, or legato, or anything really, without references... this timbre I would call piercing, and slightly metallic, but it works, to set the mood of this piece.


----------



## robgb (Jun 14, 2020)

Rob said:


> this example to me shows that it's almost pointless to reason in terms of pure tone, or legato, or anything really, without references... this timbre I would call piercing, and slightly metallic, but it works, to set the mood of this piece.


I actually adjusted the parameters to mimic the tone of the cello in one of Tina Guo's YouTube cello tutorials, although this is not the Tina Guo cello.


----------



## ism (Jun 14, 2020)

robgb said:


>



Swam?


----------



## robgb (Jun 14, 2020)

ism said:


> Swam?


Nope.


----------



## stfciu (Jun 14, 2020)

robgb said:


> Nope.


Csss?  what did I win?


----------



## robgb (Jun 14, 2020)

stfciu said:


> Csss?  what did I win?


Nope.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 14, 2020)

Camus said:


> For me the Emotional Cello is the most flexible and best sounding Cello out there. You can adjust a lot of things like attacks, Legato or other articulations and so on. Did you try to use it Non Legato (maybe with the gorgeous Flautando Vibrato Sustains). Sometimes (in Background) legato is "overrated" and not really necessary.


true...gonna experiment with it. Just seems that the transitions between the legato notes are not very smooth...not very connected and sounds like there is a slight attack, even though attack is off. I'll keep experimenting though.


----------



## Celador (Jun 14, 2020)

+1 for VSL, even if this answer will be ignored.


----------



## stfciu (Jun 14, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> true...gonna experiment with it. Just seems that the transitions between the legato notes are not very smooth...not very connected and sounds like there is a slight attack, even though attack is off. I'll keep experimenting though.


Well you can always set very short portamento.
As I am aware the attack knob is related only to non legato.
Smoother attack generally applies on lower velocity/dynamics.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 14, 2020)

stfciu said:


> Well you can always set very short portamento.
> As I am aware the attack knob is related only to non legato.
> Smoother attack generally applies on lower velocity/dynamics.


I think I may need to try using my other controller...I think the one I have now has the lower velocities set to start at maybe 20 and up. Will try, thanks.


----------



## Peter Wayne (Jun 14, 2020)

Do you have a clear example of the sound you are after? I feel this thread is running around in circles because we don't really know the exact tone and legato transitions you are after. Once we know we can try and match the tone and legato with your example. Feel free to post a real cello from Youtube, etc. It doesn't have to be samples, we just need to know what you are after. 

I also think that when you have tried everything from samples you must seriously consider recording a real instrument as others have said. Get some quotes! Seriously get some quotes. It might be much cheaper than you think because lots of people have semi professional recording studios at home and plenty of time due to lockdowns, etc. Even freelance places like Upwork you can find some good musicians, etc. But again, without knowing the exact tone and transitions you want I feel that no-one can really deliver what you want.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 14, 2020)

Peter Wayne said:


> Do you have a clear example of the sound you are after


Id say something like this. Actually, Tina Guo does come close...maybe with some messing around. But my Emotional Cello in the lower register sounds like a bass saxophone...LOL 

. 3:20 is where the low end starts...that's the register that's most important for this.

OR

. around :33 seconds.

I get that no sample will ever be like a real player, but doing remote sessions, first, I'd need to make sure the sound would need to be right..it's not just about a live player, it's the recording and tone of the cello...not to mention this is really a personal project and if this were for client, I would push for a live cello. I think Tina Guo cello is closest after I removed all GUI processing. The raw sound seems better.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 14, 2020)

Whatchoo think of this, Jake?


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 14, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> Whatchoo think of this, Jake?


For my need, it's not quite the right sound...I am playing mostly in the low register. But it also sounds a bit nasal/whiny? Is that Tina? What I found with Tina Guo, is that I tried to use it as a solo melody over an instrumental (original had a vocal), and because it uses the same samples over and over, you can hear the repetitiveness and after a while, it really got annoying LOL ...a live player would have slight variations obviously. Wishful thinking, but if TG had RR borrowing for every time you play that same legato note, even if not in succession, that would make for a much more realistic performance.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 14, 2020)

Not Tina G, and as you heard, I played it in a solo (higher) register. The lower notes sound nasal/whiny?

I agree, many variations of the same notes are really helpful, something you can’t get from this one. Your only option here is to vary expression.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 14, 2020)

I’d have to register to the lower notes. I mean like the lowest octave low.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 14, 2020)

Really-for 9 songs? Interesting.


----------



## ism (Jun 14, 2020)

How about this?


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 14, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> Really-for 9 songs? Interesting.


It's an EP of lullaby(ish) songs.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 14, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> It's an EP of lullaby(ish) songs.


And your use of cello in all of them will only be comprised of low notes?


----------



## Peter Wayne (Jun 14, 2020)

How about this Jake? I used the first Youtube video you posted as an example. I loosely copied the phrase and range in the same key.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 14, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> And your use of cello in all of them will only be comprised of low notes?


Well mostly...it's not playing a lead, it's just to add some warmth. It's not an instrumental EP. 

I have flute, maybe some light percussion and mandolin...two harps in some cases..one playing low, the other complimenting in the higher register. But honestly I haven't figured out the arrangements for all songs yet so things can change...I am working on the first one and ran into this issue. But I think I am going to work with what I have...but strongly considering to get either Hein or Bohemian.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 14, 2020)

Here's a clip using the Cello from CineStrings Solo.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 14, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> Here's a clip using the Cello from CineStrings Solo.


Much appreciated. I have Cinestrings solo...tried them all LOL The tone is cool, but with only bow change legato, it sounded weird...for my needs that is. Thank you for taking the time to do that.  This group rocks!


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 14, 2020)

Wanted to say, that I am more than appreciative for all the help from you guys. I think I have more than enough info, and direction from the many of you to move forward. 

Don't want to keep bothering you all for a personal project...had no idea it would get so many helpful replies and I am really grateful.

I am still considering Hein or Bohemian, but for now...gonna tweak (as suggested) a couple that Have to see if I can make them work.

Thanks again!!


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 14, 2020)

ism said:


> How about this?



Gonna sound nuts by saying this again, but I feel it has too much body...LOL I feel truly terrible that it seems that I am being crazy picky, but for this project, the sound needs to be right. And while all the cellos mentioned would theoretically work, I need to try and find the one that fits best.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 14, 2020)

Peter Wayne said:


> How about this Jake? I used the first Youtube video you posted as an example. I loosely copied the phrase and range in the same key.


Sounds very much alive


----------



## Peter Wayne (Jun 14, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Sounds very much alive


It's CSSS . Didn't really take all that much work to get it to sound like this.






The key is using high velocities for fast transitions and low velocities for the slow transitions. Then it's just a matter of using the mod wheel to get the right dynamics. I add some small amounts of EQ, saturation and reverb to bring up the natural quality. Also to help match the sound like in your examples.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 14, 2020)

Peter Wayne said:


> It's CSSS . Didn't really take all that much work to get it to sound like this.


Ha..I literally just messaged you that it was CSSS...I had a feeling, and was just playing around with it. So now I have CSSS as a strong contender...issue I had with it, was the vibrato, but I think if I assign a CC to go on/off, I might be able to make it work...I like the close mic with a bit of room. I also playa round with mics...rarely use the main mix. you?


----------



## Peter Wayne (Jun 14, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Ha..I literally just messaged you that it was CSSS...I had a feeling, and was just playing around with it. So now I have CSSS as a strong contender...issue I had with it, was the vibrato, but I think if I assign a CC to go on/off, I might be able to make it work...I like the close mic with a bit of room. I also playa round with mics...rarely use the main mix. you?


Yeah CSSS can really sound very natural. It's just a matter of bringing out the tone you want with some plugins. I didn't change any of the vibrato. But some samples have more vibrato than others so if you just play around with the velocity to hit a different transition sample you can get pretty much want to want. But of course you are never going to match a real player perfectly. 

For CSSS/CSS I use the default settings when I'm scoring something majestic with other instruments. But if it's intimate like a solo you really need to mess with the mic settings.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 14, 2020)

Peter Wayne said:


> Yeah CSSS can really sound very natural. It's just a matter of bringing out the tone you want with some plugins. I didn't change any of the vibrato. But some samples have more vibrato than others so if you just play around with the velocity to hit a different transition sample you can get pretty much want to want. But of course you are never going to match a real player perfectly.
> 
> For CSSS/CSS I use the default settings when I'm scoring something majestic with other instruments. But if it's intimate like a solo you really need to mess with the mic settings.


I think if I keep the dynamics low, the vibrato might not be so bad...definitely worth a second look. Thanks for the slap in the face.. LOL


----------



## Peter Wayne (Jun 15, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I think if I keep the dynamics low, the vibrato might not be so bad...definitely worth a second look. Thanks for the slap in the face.. LOL


Your welcome! Hope it helped. Personally I think the vibrato sounds very natural when you have the right dynamics and transition speed to match the playing style. To be completely honest after I got CSS/CSSS I haven't been tempted to even look at other string libraries because I find them so versatile at taking leading roles when I need them too.


----------



## Leo (Jun 15, 2020)

here is my old improvisation....


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 23, 2020)

I can get the "Emotional Cello" with Rewards for only 169$ - cant go wrong with that right? 

(https://audioplugin.deals/developer/best-service)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> I can get the "Emotional Cello" with Rewards for only 169$ - cant go wrong with that right?
> 
> (https://audioplugin.deals/developer/best-service)


No, that is a great price


----------



## Michayl Asaph (Jun 23, 2020)

I would suggest the free Blakus Cello.... I did a lullaby and used it and it was simply gorgeous, it's FREE and with the right amount of ethereal reverb, it really shines.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 23, 2020)

thx - will check it out 👍

free? only saw the 99$ versions - but its also a good deal


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 23, 2020)

Leo said:


> here is my old improvisation....



sounds good, how much of it was straight playability and how much was editing? Unfortunately, for what I need the sound is not right...did you add additional reverb? While it does sound close, I am looking for a drier intimate sound...not so much body...I know that makes no sense, but sounds a bit hollow.


----------



## Michayl Asaph (Jun 23, 2020)

Michayl Asaph said:


> I would suggest the free Blakus Cello.... I did a lullaby and used it and it was simply gorgeous, it's FREE and with the right amount of ethereal reverb, it really shines.


https://vstbuzz.com/freebies/pocketblakus-cello 
Free, really great!


----------



## misterfincher23 (Jun 23, 2020)

Paul Grymaud said:


> The "killer sound" also depends on the type of bow
> 
> Here's the classical bow for a classical sound
> 
> ...



Nice. To handle it right: Do I have to shoot the Cello or the Player?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 23, 2020)

Michayl Asaph said:


> https://vstbuzz.com/freebies/pocketblakus-cello
> Free, really great!


Google “pocket Blakus” edit-never mind, I see you have the link.

It’s a one trick pony (smooth, sweet) but it’s a GREAT trick.


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 23, 2020)

Have you looked into one of these? Seems about as "killer" as they come!


----------



## Chris Hein (Jun 23, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> sounds good, how much of it was straight playability and how much was editing? Unfortunately, for what I need the sound is not right...did you add additional reverb? While it does sound close, I am looking for a drier intimate sound...not so much body...I know that makes no sense, but sounds a bit hollow.


Keep in mind, that CH-Solo Cello is actually a bundle of 4 Cellos with completely different sound.

Chris Hein


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 23, 2020)

Chris Hein said:


> Keep in mind, that CH-Solo Cello is actually a bundle of 4 Cellos with completely different sound.
> 
> Chris Hein


Overall...I do like it and is a strong consideration for my next solo cello. Will need to re-listen to the demos to hear the other sounds again.. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jun 24, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Overall...I do like it and is a strong consideration for my next solo cello. Will need to re-listen to the demos to hear the other sounds again.. Thanks Chris.



If you're interested I'm selling my Chris Hein Solo Cello Extended license for 125€ at KnobCloud: https://www.knobcloud.com/transfers.php?iid=47


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 24, 2020)

sekkosiki said:


> If you're interested I'm selling my Chris Hein Solo Cello Extended license for 125€ at KnobCloud: https://www.knobcloud.com/transfers.php?iid=47


Good deal. I’ll think about it more. I can get CH through Sweetwater and use my card for low monthly payments. But let me see how much I really need it. Thanks for the heads up, had no idea you can sell it.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jun 24, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Good deal. I’ll think about it more. I can get CH through Sweetwater and use my card for low monthly payments. But let me see how much I really need it. Thanks for the heads up, had no idea you can sell it.



You're welcome. I also have Emotional Cello, and for lyrical passages I prefer Chris Hein Cello. Honestly, I don't know why I'm selling it :D. Recently I made a piece which has a lyrical solo line for a cello, and I just couldn't get Emotional Cello to work for it. I tried Chris Hein Cello and it worked so well with the default settings.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 24, 2020)

sekkosiki said:


> You're welcome. I also have Emotional Cello, and for lyrical passages I prefer Chris Hein Cello. Honestly, I don't know why I'm selling it :D. Recently I made a piece which has a lyrical solo line for a cello, and I just couldn't get Emotional Cello to work for it. I tried Chris Hein Cello and it worked so well with the default settings.


Yeah, I’m not thrilled with my EC either. Seems like it requires too much work to get it right.


----------



## noises on (Jun 24, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> What does “choppy” mean re Emotional cello?


Great simple question.....???


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 24, 2020)

noises on said:


> Great simple question.....???


legato is not smooth...seems like there is an attack for every note transition.


----------



## Pianolando (Jun 24, 2020)

CH solo Cello (s) are amazing. Takes some work to program, but mostly everything is doable. The four instruments are actually quite different in tone, but respond in the exact same way so you can program with one and then try out different sounds later. And then there's all the body IRs which gives endless possibilities. Also it's not phasey at all, which drives me nuts with some other solo strings and solo instruments in general.


----------



## Leo (Jun 24, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> sounds good, how much of it was straight playability and how much was editing? Unfortunately, for what I need the sound is not right...did you add additional reverb? While it does sound close, I am looking for a drier intimate sound...not so much body...I know that makes no sense, but sounds a bit hollow.


every midi file I render to audio and then just edit volume curve right into audio file...this example is not so difficult.. 
reverb is hardware Lexicon PCM92 (on picture)

but when you need better cello I recommend something like this:




Yeah, this is my new cello


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 24, 2020)

I think believe it or not, the free Blakus cello has the sound I am after. Wondering how much better the paid version is? It's raw, near dry, and has a clear intimate tone. Not sure how I missed this...


----------



## Michayl Asaph (Jun 24, 2020)

I use them both.... I think the free one is really nice for intimate stuff, the Embertone version is great too... pretty close to the same, but much more articulations.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 24, 2020)

Michayl Asaph said:


> I use them both.... I think the free one is really nice for intimate stuff, the Embertone version is great too... pretty close to the same, but much more articulations.


I am most concerned about the tone...are they similar? I know they were two different recordings...just don't want to lose the nice tone of the free version. I also like that the vibrato grows and doesn't start right at the attack...sounds much more natural to me.


----------



## chapbot (Jun 24, 2020)

I own most solo cellos including emotional, guo, vienna, cinestrings, csss, fluffy and bohemian and find the Hein cello to be the most usable and realistic. However I'm really excited about the upcoming 8dio cello - the violin sounds really good in the demo and it comes out tomorrow the 25th, cello and viola arriving in coming weeks.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 24, 2020)

chapbot said:


> I own most solo cellos including emotional, guo, vienna, cinestrings, csss, fluffy and bohemian and find the Hein cello to be the most usable and realistic. However I'm really excited about the upcoming 8dio cello - the violin sounds really good in the demo and it comes out tomorrow the 25th, cello and viola arriving in coming weeks.


yes true...I have time with this project as it's my own personal one, so I can probably wait it out for the 8dio and see what that sounds like. I did like the violin. I will check CH again though...


----------



## richhickey (Jun 30, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> A lot of people have recommended VSL's cello, and it is pretty great, but I do have some difficulty with getting a smooth, connected, flowing legato performance out of it. It's great for technical performances but the vibrato is instant and consistent in a way that never really hits home for those more extended, emotional performances



If you haven't already, I highly recommend checking out the Synchronized solo strings (reasonable upgrade for existing solo owners). The unlooped legatos radically improve things in this area. Like you, I too found the cello (and other) legato vibratos too insistent and apparently that had to do with the looping. Without the loop the transitions are smoother and the vibrato is more tasteful and organic. As long as you don't have to sustain for more than ~3.5 seconds 

I think the work they did on the synchronized version makes a huge positive difference in this case. It's also wonderful to have every artic available all the time.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jun 30, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I think believe it or not, the free Blakus cello has the sound I am after. Wondering how much better the paid version is? It's raw, near dry, and has a clear intimate tone. Not sure how I missed this...


The free pocketBlakus cello is a completely different instrument, created before the Embertone one existed. pocketBlakus has no legato and baked-in vibrato and dynamics, the Embertone one has legato but only simulated vibrato and dynamics. In general they have very different sounds and trying to substitute one with the other will leave you frustrated. I find the pocketBlakus much sweeter, and the Embertone more suited to darker and more sinister parts.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 30, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> The free pocketBlakus cello is a completely different instrument, created before the Embertone one existed. pocketBlakus has no legato and baked-in vibrato and dynamics, the Embertone one has legato but only simulated vibrato and dynamics. In general they have very different sounds and trying to substitute one with the other will leave you frustrated. I find the pocketBlakus much sweeter, and the Embertone more suited to darker and more sinister parts.


I am certain that pocket has legato...two different types in fact. Am I nuts? LOL It has a nice vibrato that actually sweeps into the notes, rather than starting immediately from the top which is nice.

I do like dark, but also clear. I'll listen to more demos...in the meantime I hear EM cello has a major update coming, so gonna wait before making a move.

Also, what do you mean by simulated dynamics? The Blakus paid version is supposed to be an upgrade from the pocket...not sure why they would skimp out on things.


----------



## ism (Jun 30, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I am certain that pocket has legato...two different types in fact. Am I nuts? LOL It has a nice vibrato that actually sweeps into the notes, rather than starting immediately from the top which is nice.



It's a script.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 30, 2020)

ism said:


> It's a script.


oh, you mean no true legato...does the aid version have true legato?


----------



## ism (Jun 30, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> oh, you mean no true legato...does the aid version have true legato?



The Embertone Blakus has really excellent true legato, fingered, bowed and port.

And there is a way to trigger a little bit on an arc, but it's just on the C string if I recall. 

The issue with Blakus for me is that it's a single dynamic layer, and the simulation of dynamics (some kind of convolution eq I think) just doesn't do it for me at lower dynamics.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 30, 2020)

ism said:


> The issue with Blakus for me is that it's a single dynamic layer, and the simulation of dynamics (some kind of convolution eq I think) just doesn't do it for me at lower dynamics.


oh wow really? just one layer? I'll pass then. Thanks for the info. one layer might work for a violin solo of sorts..like Performance Samples, but I can't see it working very well for a cello.


----------



## ism (Jun 30, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> oh wow really? just one layer? I'll pass then. Thanks for the info. one layer might work for a violin solo of sorts..like Performance Samples, but I can't see it working very well for a cello.


Tina Guo.


----------



## ism (Jun 30, 2020)

Also, Blakus is also my favorite cello for Bach, by quite a big margin.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 30, 2020)

ism said:


> Tina Guo.


nah.. I gotta tell you, last time I tried the TG cello for an instrumental solo, it started sounding the same...there is too much nasal whiny vibrato sounds...and that's fine, but then create a script where it alternates the notes...even if NOT in succession, there should be a RR of sorts. Its good for short solo passages or here and there embellishments, but not as a melodic solo instrument.


----------



## ism (Jun 30, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Its good for short solo passages or here and there embellishments, but not as a melodic solo instrument.


For sure it’s a one trick pony. But so long as you only as it do do the trick it’s good at, it’s a *really* good trick.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jun 30, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I am working on a lullaby album that has a harp as the main instrument. I need a solo cello that is raw, upfront, yet has a beautiful rich legato tone, not using shorts.
> 
> ...


U might as well hire a real cellist and just take your album to a much higher level. It won’t be as expensive as you think.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 30, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> U might as well hire a real cellist and just take your album to a much higher level. It won’t be as expensive as you think.


the cello isn't really the focal point. But I do need it to blend in...so far I am sticking with the pocket cello which has the tone that works against the harps...for this project anyway. And again, had this been a paid gig I would have pushed for a live cellist. It's just a personal project. Besides, I wouldn't want to pay a cellist any less than at least $100 per track and that's low...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2020)

ism said:


> Also, Blakus is also my favorite cello for Bach, by quite a big margin.


Same here. My only Bach cello, to be even more clear. One layer or not. pocketBlakus was my first ever cello lib, and I love that one too


----------



## ism (Jun 30, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Same here. My only Bach cello, to be even more clear. One layer or not. pocketBlakus was my first ever cello lib, and I love that one too


I can just about pull of Bach on the Bohemian cello. And it’s really fun ... but not remotely baroque.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2020)

@Batrawi Still strong my fellow Infinite Strings-awaiting brother? I’m sitting on my hands, but I still have not bought any new solo violin library yet. Let alone a killer cello one


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2020)

ism said:


> I can just about pull of Bach on the Bohemian cello. And it’s really fun ... but not remotely baroque.


As a lover of anything UVI Falcon 2 compatible, it is a mere miracle I haven’t gotten the Virharmonic stuff yet


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 30, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> As a lover of anything UVI Falcon 2 compatible, it is a mere miracle I haven’t gotten the Virharmonic stuff yet


The Virharmonic violin and cello are both great—so long as you are willing to follow the instrument's lead... They don't take instruction very well. I actually prefer the original version of the violin for noodling because it responds quite naturally to the sound I want when I'm just noodling about not worrying about particulars too much...


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 30, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> @Batrawi Still strong my fellow Infinite Strings-awaiting brother? I’m sitting on my hands, but I still have not bought any new solo violin library yet. Let alone a killer cello one


Yep still strong... And whenever I feel weak, I just go back to the walkthrough videos of whatever solo libraries released nowadays just to listen to the bad parts (containing phasing & vibrato crossfading issues etc..) which made my life much easier LOL😄


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2020)

Peter Wayne said:


> It's CSSS . Didn't really take all that much work to get it to sound like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Peter. I very much like the sound you were able to create. I notice both a (Melda) convo reverb and the Waves AR Plates are in play here. Would you be willing to explain how these are used in conjunction and where the AR Saturator fits in your particular fx chain? You’ve achieved a sound here that I am very fond of!


----------



## Peter Wayne (Jul 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Hi Peter. I very much like the sound you were able to create. I notice both a (Melda) convo reverb and the Waves AR Plates are in play here. Would you be willing to explain how these are used in conjunction and where the AR Saturator fits in your particular fx chain? You’ve achieved a sound here that I am very fond of!


Thank you! This was just a very quick demo to show CSS outside of the "default" settings and get it much closer sounding to the video posted. All of my decisions where based off the sound of the video and the sound Jake mentioned he was looking for. 

FX chain is EQ>AR Sat>AR Chambers>Melda Conv Reverb

EQ = 115hz +2db, 3200khz high shelf +5db (just to give the samples some air since most people say CSS sound is "dull")
AR Sat = about 35% blend (just to give it some bite and make it sound a little more raw)
AR Chambers = only 10% mix just to give it a hint of the early reflections "room" that I took out from the mic positions. 
Conv Reverb = 3.8 second church, 35% mix


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2020)

Peter Wayne said:


> AR Chambers


Ah yes of course; it was Chambers - not the EMT140s. I was confused there haha.

Thanks for this. I am on this never ending journey of learning some basic mixing chops. Stuff like this is really helpful! Thanks for your time and effort to share your knowledge and experience. It’s what makes this forum such a nice place. <3

Also, thanks @jaketanner for allowing me to hijack this thread for a while. How are the lullabies coming along? Did you get the Chris Hein cello? I reread this thread today and it did make me curious about your music.


----------



## Peter Wayne (Jul 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Ah yes of course; it was Chambers - not the EMT140s. I was confused there haha.
> 
> Thanks for this. I am on this never ending journey of learning some basic mixing chops. Stuff like this is really helpful! Thanks for your time and effort to share your knowledge and experience. It’s what makes this forum such a nice place. <3
> 
> Also, thanks @jaketanner for allowing me to hijack this thread for a while. How are the lullabies coming along? Did you get the Chris Hein cello? I reread this thread today and it did make me curious about your music.


My pleasure. I'm happy to hear it helps. We are all on a never ending journey to improve our composition and mixing chops. Learning never ends and I agree this forum is such a nice community to be apart of.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Ah yes of course; it was Chambers - not the EMT140s. I was confused there haha.
> 
> Thanks for this. I am on this never ending journey of learning some basic mixing chops. Stuff like this is really helpful! Thanks for your time and effort to share your knowledge and experience. It’s what makes this forum such a nice place. <3
> 
> Also, thanks @jaketanner for allowing me to hijack this thread for a while. How are the lullabies coming along? Did you get the Chris Hein cello? I reread this thread today and it did make me curious about your music.


It's just a cover album of 80s pop songs, turned "lullaby-ish"...LOL Came out good...but I used the cello in only two songs...LOL Both of them with Pocket Blakus..it just worked in this case. And if EMCello doesn't release any updates as someone said they would, I'm gonna sell it soon.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Both of them with Pocket Blakus..


Cool! I guess if the the home brew sample by mister Blakus is good enough for his Star Wars trailers, it may be good enough for eighties-pop-turned-lullabies!

Anyhow. Where does one go to look for said album? I am sure we’re all very curious to hear Blakus in action!


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool! I guess if the the home brew sample by mister Blakus is good enough for his Star Wars trailers, it may be good enough for eighties-pop-turned-lullabies!
> 
> Anyhow. Where does one go to look for said album? I am sure we’re all very curious to hear Blakus in action!


It will be a digital release on Bandcamp and the usual suspect services soon. . Let you know. But really, it’s just for accents. Familiar with “died in your arms”? Had a very distinct cello in the beginning that I just copied. Lol. Worked for this case, it just had the right sound. Wasn’t going for exposed realism anymore since I didn’t find anything that worked.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Familiar with “died in your arms”?


Me and my kids just fired up the good old PS2 for a round of Singstar, so yeah I’d say I’m pretty familiar with that one. A quality chune haha.

Definitely holler whenever stuff goes on Bandcamp.


----------



## amadeus1 (Jul 22, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I am working on a lullaby album that has a harp as the main instrument. I need a solo cello that is raw, upfront, yet has a beautiful rich legato tone, not using shorts.
> 
> ...


Have you considered Chris Hein's Solo Cello?


----------



## Batrawi (Jul 22, 2020)

@jaketanner have you checked this one yet?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> @jaketanner have you checked this one yet?



Nice teaser. I have difficulties not getting these once they’ve all been released. $400 in the bundler means times 0.7. So an entire solo string quartet for $280. Hard to resist really. That is, if you’re partial to the sound - which I am.

@Batrawi You mentioned elsewhere that you have Intimate Studio Strings. That one sounds good as well, I quite like the concept because (a) I am fond of dry libraries and (b) it allows for some flexible ensemble programming.

Since Jake’s already finished his album (and therefore I presume the answer to the question “what is a killer cello” henceforth will be “the free Pocket Blakus”) I don’t really feel bad about hijacking this thread for the second time today 

Edit: forget the actual question -> so what is your typical use case / workflow pertaining to Studio Strings?


----------



## Batrawi (Jul 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> so what is your typical use case / workflow pertaining to Studio Strings?



Typically (and like you) I love the dry/raw sound of strings, and that's the main reason why I bought the library. I love to start with the dry sound, then add reverb as needed to simulate a more cinematic/orchestral sound. This doesn't work very well with this library though as it has truly limited its use to "studio" production (as it says). This can be a good thing but I wish they have treated it more as a "natural" library (i.e keeping natural pre-attack & release noises for eg.) rather than strictly as a"studio" library (where the players are playing extremely in sync and hardly any of of the natural pre-attack/release noises can be heard). That said I can find myself using it for its beautiful & intimate sounding sustains but can hardly complete any composition with it since the shorts (that are less than short due to the extreme editing) are almost useless to me.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> That said I can find myself using it for its beautiful & intimate sounding sustains but can hardly complete any composition with it since the shorts (that are less than short due to the extreme editing) are almost useless to me.


Thanks for this. Very good to know. The sustains do sound good don’t they? Am I understanding you correctly when I say that the shorts are... too short and too machine-gunny? I was thinking that they might sound good as an overlay of other (more orchestral sounding) shorts, a little bit like the Chris Hein “note head” concept.

Do you like the solo instruments that are in this library? For instance as a means to layer on top of other (ensemble) parts? The user interface of the new Deep Studio Quartet instruments looks very similar to this one, which had me wonder whether those are meant to be used in conjunction with one another?


----------



## Batrawi (Jul 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Do you like the solo instruments that are in this library? For instance as a means to layer on top of other (ensemble) parts?


Definitely yes. They sound beautiful and very much similar to the new deep solos to my ear, but unfortunately not as well scripted and polished which honestly pissed me off when I found them releasing the deep series rather than giving priority to improve the studio ones. Good news is that they are working on an update as Troels mentioned today in another thread. I don't find the shorts machine gunny; they have some RRs yet they sound robotic if that makes sense.. I mean they are really REALLY short


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> Definitely yes. They sound beautiful and very much similar to the new deep solos to my ear, but unfortunately not as well scripted and polished which honestly pissed me off when I found them releasing the deep series rather than giving priority to improve the studio ones. Good news is that they are working on an update as Troels mentioned today in another thread. I don't find the shorts machine gunny; they have some RRs yet they sound robotic if that makes sense.. I mean they are really REALLY short


Ah that’s good to know, I like a company that actually does updates. I will likely get the new Quartet and then the countdown starts for Infinite Strings  but let me predict that one for Q2 2021


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks for this. Very good to know. The sustains do sound good don’t they? Am I understanding you correctly when I say that the shorts are... too short and too machine-gunny? I was thinking that they might sound good as an overlay of other (more orchestral sounding) shorts, a little bit like the Chris Hein “note head” concept.
> 
> Do you like the solo instruments that are in this library? For instance as a means to layer on top of other (ensemble) parts? The user interface of the new Deep Studio Quartet instruments looks very similar to this one, which had me wonder whether those are meant to be used in conjunction with one another?



I think that the new Deep studio Quartet series can be used and are designed to be used in conjunction with each other. I believe Troel said in a previous post that "Intimate Studio Strings and SQS were recorded in the same studio, but a couple of years apart. I view ISS as bread and SQS as butter."

If thats the case and their is more variety in the shorts in the Deep studio quartet series with some longer staccatos then the Deep Studio series could be a great edition to use with the intimate studio strings. 

Personally, I really like intimate studio strings. The arcs and longs alone are brilliant and these arcs are expanded on even more with the Deep studio Quartet series. My main issue is with the short notes in the ISS being too short. To be honest I love all the arcs so ill probably be buying the whole quartet series once released and getting it with the bundler discount.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> To be honest I love all the arcs so ill probably be buying the whole quartet series once released and getting it with the bundler discount.


Yes, same here. I hate myself for rationally postponing the actual purchasing but $120 of potential savings are not easily discarded in these crazy times...


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes, same here. I hate myself for rationally postponing the actual purchasing but $120 of potential savings are not easily discarded in these crazy times...



Very true, I caved in with the Deep Violin and ended up getting it. I wasn't thinking at the time that I could wait for all 4 and get a 30% discount in the bundler. However, I am going to hold of now for the next three and get a 20% discount on it in the bundler deal.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> Very true, I caved in with the Deep Violin and ended up getting it. I wasn't thinking at the time that I could wait for all 4 and get a 30% discount in the bundler. However, I am going to hold of now for the next three and get a 20% discount on it in the bundler deal.


How do you like it so far John? From my repeated viewings of @Troels Folmann ’s videos I am very impressed. I’ve always liked the man’s passion but with this one his enthusiasm is almost tangible.

Are you using it in conjunction with Intimate Studio Strings ensembles, or Century Strings by any chance? Very curious to hear some actual user feedback.

btw, Jake - maybe by now I need to move this to my own “thread” which is here:





__





8dio Studio Quartet - a new studio (solo) strings library (teaser on Youtube)


I just noticed this in my Youtube stream. Was this announced earlier?




vi-control.net


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 22, 2020)

amadeus1 said:


> Have you considered Chris Hein's Solo Cello?


nah...gonna wait it out. no rush now. I might consider looking at 8dios new cello, but didn't really get a sense of the tone from the walkthrough..was terrible...LOL All they ever focus on are those damn arcs.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 22, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> @jaketanner have you checked this one yet?



yeah, just replied to someone actually about this. I saw the walkthrough and commented that why on earth does 8dio focus so much on those darn arcs...just give us a killer legato and shorts...arcs are secondary if that. I have no idea what that library actually sounds like..LOL I wish they would just do an all patch walkthrough instead of focusing on those articulations. But from the initial sound from the beginning of the video...nope...the tone doesn't sound warm to me...but was late last night..LOL but will give another look.

Just listened again: not really impressed..legato actually doesn't sound so good on those fast runs...he is playing it like a keyboard player...can't get a sense out of it. I think Troles is losing his mind.. HA...kidding... but gonna pass.

I think 8dios best libraries have to be their brass and woodwinds.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 22, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> How do you like it so far John? From my repeated viewings of @Troels Folmann ’s videos I am very impressed. I’ve always liked the man’s passion but with this one his enthusiasm is almost tangible.
> 
> Are you using it in conjunction with Intimate Studio Strings ensembles, or Century Strings by any chance? Very curious to hear some actual user feedback.
> 
> ...



I like it. I'm using it in conjunction with ISS. It does have much better legato than ISS and I do love the arcs in it. Their is a lot of them!! Also, their is an articulation called Martele (Hanging) which is a longer short and more like a staccato note. It does have quite a bright tone and can be a little harsh sometimes. less so if you change the distance knob all the way to the right. You can also EQ to help that a bit. Also, their is no control for vibrato so sometimes the vibrato can come in a bit late.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 22, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> yeah, just replied to someone actually about this. I saw the walkthrough and commented that why on earth does 8dio focus so much on those darn arcs...just give us a killer legato and shorts...arcs are secondary if that. I have no idea what that library actually sounds like..LOL I wish they would just do an all patch walkthrough instead of focusing on those articulations. But from the initial sound from the beginning of the video...nope...the tone doesn't sound warm to me...but was late last night..LOL but will give another look.
> 
> Just listened again: not really impressed..legato actually doesn't sound so good on those fast runs...he is playing it like a keyboard player...can't get a sense out of it. I think Troles is losing his mind.. HA...kidding... but gonna pass.
> 
> I think 8dios best libraries have to be their brass and woodwinds.



I personally really like their arcs. I think its one of their main strengths and what sets them apart a bit from other big libraries. Most other libraries from other developers don't come with anything like that and It can really add some emotion and realism to a piece.

The tone is rather bright on the deep violin and it sounds like the cello may be similar. It is more of a harsh/bright sound, not really a warm tone. The legatos are better than the ones in ISS.


----------



## labornvain (Jul 22, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> yeah, just replied to someone actually about this. I saw the walkthrough and commented that why on earth does 8dio focus so much on those darn arcs...just give us a killer legato and shorts...arcs are secondary if that. I have no idea what that library actually sounds like..LOL I wish they would just do an all patch walkthrough instead of focusing on those articulations. But from the initial sound from the beginning of the video...nope...the tone doesn't sound warm to me...but was late last night..LOL but will give another look.
> 
> Just listened again: not really impressed..legato actually doesn't sound so good on those fast runs...he is playing it like a keyboard player...can't get a sense out of it. I think Troles is losing his mind.. HA...kidding... but gonna pass.
> 
> I think 8dios best libraries have to be their brass and woodwinds.


So your problem is it has too many articulations. I hear you. I know when I'm trying to string together a melodic phrase, having choices other than legato and shorts is really limiting.
Ha, just kidding.

dhdur


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 22, 2020)

labornvain said:


> So your problem is it has too many articulations. I hear you. I know when I'm trying to string together a melodic phrase, having choices other than legato and shorts is really limiting.
> Ha, just kidding.
> 
> dhdur


not too many, the walkthrough didn't have enough..it seems to have focused on the arcs. Just didn't get a sense of the tone of the cello at all from the video.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm still interested in a good (JB violin good) cello and listened to the new 8Dio one. I just couldn't get over the fact that it was demoed by playing chords. Chords, on a solo instrument... That's no way to showcase a cello.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 23, 2020)

Mornats said:


> I'm still interested in a good (JB violin good) cello and listened to the new 8Dio one. I just couldn't get over the fact that it was demoed by playing chords. Chords, on a solo instrument... That's no way to showcase a cello.


Totally agree


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Totally agree


Troels asked today what type of demo videos would be nice to have. I have pointed out we would like a more detailed look at longs and shorts, from a technical “DAW automation” point of view. If you have more or better suggestions, please add them in the current thread.

Edit: here > https://vi-control.net/community/th...-library-teaser-on-youtube.94879/post-4605222


----------



## Mornats (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Troels asked today what type of demo videos would be nice to have. I have pointed out we would like a more detailed look at longs and shorts, from a technical “DAW automation” point of view. If you have more or better suggestions, please add them in the current thread.
> 
> Edit: here > https://vi-control.net/community/th...-library-teaser-on-youtube.94879/post-4605222


Well, I think the idea you mentioned (that Troels liked) was spot on so I await that video


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Well, I think the idea you mentioned (that Troels liked) was spot on so I await that video


Hehe. This has got the be the first ever video on YT I have actually had any influence on


----------



## Mornats (Jul 23, 2020)

But really, what's so hard about showing off a virtual instrument in the context that it may be used in? Playing chords with solo instruments and (I'm referring to other company's videos here) huge ensemble libraries just leads to disappointment when you eventually buy them and find out they don't sound like they should when you use them properly. </rant> lol  Let's hope Troels does a good one anyway, it sounds like he's pretty engaged and keen to show it off for us.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Mornats said:


> But really, what's so hard about showing off a virtual instrument in the context that it may be used in? Playing chords with solo instruments and (I'm referring to other company's videos here) huge ensemble libraries just leads to disappointment when you eventually buy them and find out they don't sound like they should when you use them properly. </rant> lol  Let's hope Troels does a good one anyway, it sounds like he's pretty engaged and keen to show it off for us.


I’ve hardly ever seen walkthroughs that reveal weaknesses. For that I like to watch reviews by the likes of Cory Pelizzari and Dirk Ehlert’s longform composition streams. Those guys can play and won’t spare a library or a developer if criticism is due.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 23, 2020)

Does anyone know what Troels's controller keyboard in the video is? I don't want one, I'm just mesmerised by all the pretty lights.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Does anyone know what Troels's controller keyboard in the video is? I don't want one, I'm just mesmerised by all the pretty lights.


Pretty sure it’s a Prophet X. 8dio’s hardware product together with Dave Smith / Sequential.


----------



## LinusW (Jul 23, 2020)

Has anyone mentioned Embertone Blakus yet? 😄





Blakus Cello







www.embertone.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

LinusW said:


> Has anyone mentioned Embertone Blakus yet? 😄
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, his little free brother PocketBlakus has won the title “killer cello 2020”


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Actually, his little free brother PocketBlakus has won the title “killer cello 2020”



I got the sample-missing error in kontakt 6 when loading the spiccato-preset and its only monophonic by default. I have to "bypass" the legator-skript every time I load it to play polyphonic - and a batch re-save does not help. And sometime when I load main-preset and play it suddenly the complete instrument went silent and I have to reload. Any tips?


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 23, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> Definitely yes. They sound beautiful and very much similar to the new deep solos to my ear, but unfortunately not as well scripted and polished which honestly pissed me off when I found them releasing the deep series rather than giving priority to improve the studio ones. Good news is that they are working on an update as Troels mentioned today in another thread. I don't find the shorts machine gunny; they have some RRs yet they sound robotic if that makes sense.. I mean they are really REALLY short


But as really short shorts they sound great and you get them in two varieties. Because even though the staccato and spiccato are both really short they nevertheless sound discernibly different. It’s just that there is no leisurely short.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Nov 5, 2020)

What did you go with in the end, @jaketanner?


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 5, 2020)

marclawsonmusic said:


> What did you go with in the end, @jaketanner?


Actually didn't. I scaled down the use of the cello in the production but when I did use it, the free Blakus cello won out...just had the right ton. SO I would consider the paid version in the future...but I since got the BBCSO Pro, which has yet another leader cello which is usable, and then VSL has solo cellos that have a ton I really like as well...I don't write intricate extensive cello solo like I would for violin, so I don't really need a dedicated solo cello any longer unfortunately.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 5, 2020)

Stick with Pocket Blakus. Simple but warm.


----------



## Kony (Nov 21, 2020)

Are Performance Samples planning to release a solo cello?


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 2, 2020)

My killer solo cello is also pocketblakus, I love the tone and how it plays staight out of the box just the way I like it, it's a shame that it has limited range in the upper register, that's why I could never complete my swan. I bought the embertone version but it's just not the same, sounds a bit dull and distant and the vibrato is not good enough, whenever I tried replacing pocketblakus with it, it became worse.


----------



## Fenicks (Jan 4, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> My killer solo cello is also pocketblakus, I love the tone and how it plays staight out of the box just the way I like it, it's a shame that it has limited range in the upper register, that's why I could never complete my swan. I bought the embertone version but it's just not the same, sounds a bit dull and distant and the vibrato is not good enough, whenever I tried replacing pocketblakus with it, it became worse.


I picked up the pocketblakus on the recommendation of this thread. It sounds beautiful on your track. Any advice on how to get the best sound out of it?


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jan 5, 2021)

Fenicks said:


> I picked up the pocketblakus on the recommendation of this thread. It sounds beautiful on your track. Any advice on how to get the best sound out of it?


I think it pretty much sounds great out of the box, on my track it only has 2:1 compression cutting about 1.5db and R4 reverb with famous large hall preset. In the master I just cut everything under 30hz and ran the track through ozone 9 advanced mastering assistant on default settings which added an eq, a dynamic eq and a maximizer, but I can turn the eq's off and it pretty much sounds the same, the maximizer mainly just adds some volume since it was mixed on a pretty low volume. I think it only needs a reverb to sound great.


----------



## LinusW (Jan 8, 2021)

I finally gave in and got Embertone ISS bundle at the holiday discount. I've been craving for that Blakus Cello for long.


----------



## Raphioli (Jan 8, 2021)

I really want a cello version of the Solo of the Sea by Performance Samples.


----------



## jazzman7 (Jan 8, 2021)

LinusW said:


> I finally gave in and got Embertone ISS bundle at the holiday discount. I've been craving for that Blakus Cello for long.


How do you like it?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 8, 2021)

Does everyone have a Killer Cello ?


----------



## LinusW (Jan 8, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> How do you like it?


It’s like I expected. Less of of a hassle, its scripting works very good so I can play more phrases and not fiddle with key switches and modulations. Layering violin and viola on one keyboard and cello on a second.


----------



## Kony (Jan 8, 2021)

Raphioli said:


> I really want a cello version of the Solo of the Sea by Performance Samples.


+1


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 8, 2021)

Where can I download the Free BlakusPocket Killer Cello ?


----------



## LinusW (Jan 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Where can I download the Free BlakusPocket Killer Cello ?











pocketBlakus Cello - Free Cello Kontakt Library


The "pocketBlakus Cello" is a stunning free solo cello library for Kontakt created by Australian composer Blake Robinson.




vstbuzz.com


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 8, 2021)

LinusW said:


> pocketBlakus Cello - Free Cello Kontakt Library
> 
> 
> The "pocketBlakus Cello" is a stunning free solo cello library for Kontakt created by Australian composer Blake Robinson.
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Tremendouz (Feb 7, 2021)

This thread just never gets to rest in piece, does it?

I'm currently trying to find a good deal on the Chris Hein solo cello but meanwhile I gave Embertone Blakus cello another try. For a more mellow tone, some suggested using the con sordino option within it but I decided to try Neutron Sculptor instead with the "Low strings" preset and I have to say I kinda like what I'm hearing.

Also, never underestimate the power of fully controllable fake vibrato 

Here's a little example (I would do a comparison between "stock" and "Neutronized" but I closed the project without saving, duh) inspired by this video.


----------



## Jonhugo (Feb 21, 2021)

A new challenger enters the ring- has anyone played around with the deep sampled solo cello from 8dio?



https://8dio.com/instrument/solo-studio-strings-cello/


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 10, 2021)

Jonhugo said:


> A new challenger enters the ring- has anyone played around with the deep sampled solo cello from 8dio?
> 
> 
> 
> https://8dio.com/instrument/solo-studio-strings-cello/


Anyone? I'm interested in this but 8dio has only one short video on it where they're playing chords all the time...


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 10, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Anyone? I'm interested in this but 8dio has only one short video on it where they're playing chords all the time...


I'm curious too


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 10, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> 8dio has only one short video on it where they're playing chords all the time...




Maybe there is a reason for not playing it as a solo instrument. (It's not killer enough).


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Maybe there is a reason for not playing it as a solo instrument. (It's not killer enough).


Yeah maybe, but I hope not! @doctoremmet you were threatening to buy the whole quartet when it was all released... did you?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 10, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Yeah maybe, but I hope not!


I'm just speculating. Why would a developer demo a solo cello library, by playing chords. Makes no sense, especially given that the player is not an amateur, he surely knows a solo cello needs to be played monophonically to properly showcase it to potential buyers.


----------



## grob (Mar 10, 2021)

I have the 8dio Solo Cello. Disclaimer, I am new to orchestral libraries (first post here!). That said, I don't find it to be very killer, especially for the legato tone. The legato sounds quite dull, and almost synthesized. The shorts seem fine, and there are many of them. But I am disappointed with the legato tone.

On the other hand, I found Spitfire Solo Cello to indeed be a killer solo cello. The tone is excellent, and it's very playable. Going in, I thought I wouldn't like the automatic articulations that vary dynamically as you play. Instead I've found that this is a great feature that makes it fast and natural to compose in real time by simply playing. At some point I would like to get the version of this library that includes all the separated articulations. I think that is only included in the bundle that has all of the solo instruments. But I'm completely happy with its tone, and actually enjoy the realtime playability of it.


----------



## FireGS (Mar 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> he surely knows a solo cello needs to be played monophonically


Typically, but not always..


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 10, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Typically, but not always..


Yes, double-stops are common in the Solo Cello repertoire, but most of the time a solo cello plays monophonic lines. 

I think the 8dio demo plays it chordally, three notes, four notes, which is odd if you want to demo the sound of a solo cello.


----------



## Jonhugo (Mar 10, 2021)

That's too bad. When I saw "deep sample" I thought *maybe* they'd take it to the level that Straight Ahead does with their horns. Maybe we can just ask SAS to focus on strings for a hot sec - I think they do a great job


----------



## LinusW (Mar 10, 2021)

Jonhugo said:


> A new challenger enters the ring- has anyone played around with the deep sampled solo cello from 8dio?
> 
> 
> 
> https://8dio.com/instrument/solo-studio-strings-cello/


I don’t mean to be snobby, but I have a lot of 8dio libraries that I hardly ever use. I consider them addons or at most budget alternatives. I don’t expect much for solo usage.


----------



## Jonhugo (Mar 10, 2021)

LinusW said:


> I don’t mean to be snobby, but I have a lot of 8dio libraries that I hardly ever use. I consider them addons or at most budget alternatives. I don’t expect much for solo usage.


I can understand that, I thought maybe in 2021 when they saw the extent to what other companies are doing for their libraries perhaps they had stepped up their game which is why there was a 20 minute walkthrough but I too felt duped by only hearing chords for a solo string


----------



## Tremendouz (Mar 10, 2021)

LinusW said:


> I don’t mean to be snobby, but I have a lot of 8dio libraries that I hardly ever use. I consider them addons or at most budget alternatives. I don’t expect much for solo usage.


That's the thing about 8dio, you have to do the research to know which products of theirs are meh, which are good and which are great.

I love their alto flute, nothing beats it for slow, lyrical lines. Century Brass is a worthy competitor to Cinematic Studio Brass in my projects and I'm liking their Agitato Sordino strings a lot despite them only costing me $18.


----------



## ism (Mar 10, 2021)

The 8dio solo strings look really really good for hybrid work. I don't think there's any pretence that they designed for classical or quartet work.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I'm just speculating. Why would a developer demo a solo cello library, by playing chords. Makes no sense, especially given that the player is not an amateur, he surely knows a solo cello needs to be played monophonically to properly showcase it to potential buyers.


I assume there were plans to record a full walkthrough after that overview video and they got waylaid by who knows what. But it looks weird that two out of the three videos on the cello page are actually for other instruments in the quartet.


----------



## jazzman7 (Mar 10, 2021)

LinusW said:


> I don’t mean to be snobby, but I have a lot of 8dio libraries that I hardly ever use. I consider them addons or at most budget alternatives. I don’t expect much for solo usage.


same here


----------



## Adam Takacs (Mar 10, 2021)

I use CSSS for string quartet compositions and solo cello parts. I love this library.

An example for the cello:









Little sad melody for piano & solo cello


Melancholic composition for piano and solo cello Copyright © Adam Takacs | all rights reserved




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 10, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Yeah maybe, but I hope not! @doctoremmet you were threatening to buy the whole quartet when it was all released... did you?


Haven’t had the time yet, because I got a couple of excellent Karoryfer and Xsample instruments (Contemporary Sax is... fantastic), as well as a bunch of gorgeous 8dio stuff on sale (AGE). I am almost too busy to get them at the moment. I am typically rather impressed by the quality of 8dio instruments, and have hardly encountered any “misses” yet. So maybe that means I have bad ears, could very well be. Or I am too forgiving. But in any case, I am just trying to say maybe my judgment isn’t really valuable either way 

I will get them of course. I already have more than enough “killer” solo strings (Spitfire, Embertone, Xsample Solo & Contemporary, all the Ben Osterhouse stuff, Westwood Untamed, Waverunner Alder, 8dio Anthology)... so I plan to use 8dio Deep Studio Quartet for polyphonic use of the arcs. Kid you not. Lol. I am so not-snobby, it’s ridiculous.


----------



## ControlCentral (Mar 12, 2021)

Did I miss where someone recommend the Audiomodeling SWAM Cello? TBH, I haven't used it but IIUC the Aaron Venture stuff works on the same concept. I have the related Sample Modeling Tuba / French Horn instrument and that coupled with some Korg mini-sliders is literally the only sampled instrument I've ever played that feels like _an instrument_ --no key switches!--and you don't have to write to the samples, and the tone is spot-on. Cello demos less so tone-wise but might be worth a peek if this project is still in the works. Cello was my first axe and I'm totally feeling the OP-- getting the tone just right esp in a naked performance is almost impossible but when it's right it's 
https://audiomodeling.com/swam-engine/solo-strings/swam-cello/


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 18, 2021)

I still want someone to help me spend my money on the whole 8dio studio quartet but am really mystified by the lack of good information on/demos of the cello... 

About Tina Guo btw, I discovered only recently that if you find _that_ legato patch a bit too much in context, the Arco Legato patch from vol 2 is a really nice and more sober/less espressessessivo alternative....


----------



## curry36 (Mar 31, 2021)

Also looking for a lyrical Cello that is intuitive to play - the Joshua Bell of Cellos so to speak.
Being able to play it without any programming is crucial to my process of getting inspiration. I know it's kind of a luxury demand, but I think we've gotten this far already (Joshua Bell, Embertone Recorders, Berlin Woodwinds EXP2, and many more)

So to sum this thread up, also many walkthroughs I've watched (please correct me if I'm wrong): There is nothing that does exactly this job.

Tina Guo 1, CSSS: They got the soul and musicality but lack flexibility. Focus on pure legato passages with medium to slow tempo.
Bohemian, Chris Hein: Can get it sound right, need a lot of programming, not ideal for improvisation.
Tina Guo 2: Similar situation as with Tina Guo 1, faster tempo but even more limited to a less expressive stylistic.
CineStrings Solo: Not really lyrical (but remarkable recording quality)
Blakus Cello: Great if you need ostinati in legato to do some Bach or Max Richter, but not really expressive legato for lyrical stuff
OT Nocturne Cello: Fast legato transitions while still maintaining lyrical character on longer notes, that being said not in the quality of Tina Guo 1 and CSSS. Still, this might probably be the best allrounder for this purpose - consider buying it!
Emotional Cello: Not getting the hype on this one. The legato doesn't sound inspirational when being played, if doing A/B with Tina or CSSS the transitions sound so fake to my ear, synthetical. At least from what I've seen on youtube (probably ppl didn't tweak the patch as some of you have stated). I can fully understand the OPs opinion on that.
LASS, VSL: They aged well but the level of realism and response especially regarding playability of improvised material isn't up to date.

Did I miss a serious contender? If I didn't, then all my hope relies on Embertone to fill this gap.


----------



## amadeus1 (Mar 31, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I am working on a lullaby album that has a harp as the main instrument. I need a solo cello that is raw, upfront, yet has a beautiful rich legato tone, not using shorts.
> 
> ...


You might want to check out my video comparing 14 cellos at


----------



## Tremendouz (Mar 31, 2021)

curry36 said:


> Emotional Cello: Not getting the hype on this one. The legato doesn't sound inspirational when being played, if doing A/B with Tina or CSSS the transitions sound so fake to my ear, synthetical. At least from what I've seen on youtube (probably ppl didn't tweak the patch as some of you have stated). I can fully understand the OPs opinion on that.


Even when you turn off the auto-legato trimming, the legato transition sound just doesn't sound anything like a cello which is a shame cause it's otherwise an amazing instrument. I'm much happier with Blakus and Chris Hein (after extensive tweaking for the latter) for legatos.


----------



## Thorgod10 (Mar 31, 2021)

Either use Sample Modeling Solo Cello or Audio Modeling SWAM Cello.
Between these two, they will literally do anything you need to throw at it.


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 31, 2021)

amadeus1 said:


> You might want to check out my video comparing 14 cellos at



That project has long since passed. In the end I just used the free Blakus, and if it comes up again, I will get the full version. But I have others to choose from now since this post. Thanks for the link anyway.


----------



## iMovieShout (Apr 1, 2021)

curry36 said:


> Also looking for a lyrical Cello that is intuitive to play - the Joshua Bell of Cellos so to speak.
> Being able to play it without any programming is crucial to my process of getting inspiration. I know it's kind of a luxury demand, but I think we've gotten this far already (Joshua Bell, Embertone Recorders, Berlin Woodwinds EXP2, and many more)
> 
> So to sum this thread up, also many walkthroughs I've watched (please correct me if I'm wrong): There is nothing that does exactly this job.
> ...


Good to see a comparison here, thanks.
I have these and also, Spitfire Audio's Solo Strings, SA BBCSO (Full), SA Symphonic Strings, SA Studio Strings, SA Chamber Strings, Ashen Cello, Vienna Ensemble's Solo Strings, East West's Hollywood Strings, 8DIO Ostinato Strings, 8DIO Century Strings, Cinematic Strings, Cinematic Studio Strings, and many more besides (where they include just Cello instruments), and have to say that I've not found a single one that does everything. 
For me the closest is probably VSL Solo Strings or the OT Nocturne Strings for lyrical'ness. But all these libraries have strengths and weaknesses depending upon playing style, genre, project requirements and most importantly the ear.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 1, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> That project has long since passed. In the end I just used the free Blakus, and if it comes up again, I will get the full version. But I have others to choose from now since this post. Thanks for the link anyway.


I recommended the Pocket Blakus a few pages ago, and it really is a lovely, simple patch.

I’m presently finishing a piano/cello project and I chose Emotional Cello except for one track, where I used full Blakus. Just FYI.


----------



## curry36 (Apr 1, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> Good to see a comparison here, thanks.
> I have these and also, Spitfire Audio's Solo Strings, SA BBCSO (Full), SA Symphonic Strings, SA Studio Strings, SA Chamber Strings, Ashen Cello, Vienna Ensemble's Solo Strings, East West's Hollywood Strings, 8DIO Ostinato Strings, 8DIO Century Strings, Cinematic Strings, Cinematic Studio Strings, and many more besides (where they include just Cello instruments), and have to say that I've not found a single one that does everything.
> For me the closest is probably VSL Solo Strings or the OT Nocturne Strings for lyrical'ness. But all these libraries have strengths and weaknesses depending upon playing style, genre, project requirements and most importantly the ear.


Thanks for your impression on that. I've also come to the conclusion that you need many different libraries for flexible cello writing. Interesting that you also see OT Nocturne as a favorite contender - I'll check more walkthroughs for VSL as well, just to make sure I didn't miss anything. 

Regarding SWAM/Sample Modeling: It's a great thing for sure. I own the Seaboard and should def check out how these libraries sound getting played by such. As for woodwinds, the results are remarkable. I wish that more companies would focus on MPE and develop something that offers a combination between high quality recording tone and flexible MPE adaption.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Apr 1, 2021)

I really think Chris Hein Solo Cello is the absolute best on the market for my tastes. Before getting it I had the Blakkus, then Tina v1 and 2 and there were things I loved about all three, but still felt very lacking.
I liked how in Tina v1 you can connect all legato notes if you never let go, vs having to press a previous note to re-trigger it (not sure the technical term for this)
Orchestral Tools products do this with their libraries which is why I love them too, very playable that way.
But v1 is just far too slow.
Tina's v2 has more articulations, but it does not have that same legato feature mentioned above, so playing it is a bit different, also the high notes are really pitchy and harsh and sound out of tune...and they don't go that high in range either.
Blakkus is great in many ways, and can be EQ'd sure...but still the tone is a little too harsh so it can't handle the romantic stuff as well...although it's great for Bach, I wish it had that legato transition technique listed above as well...and wish it had some extra articulations.

Which brings me to the Chris Hein Cello. Still maybe not quite as expressive with portamento (although I haven't spent too much time programming it, kind of a headache) but I do love that you just hold the sustain pedal to trigger it. & the legato notes connect if you hold on to them, so you can do trills manually just like on the Joshua Bell violin. It's as close to the JB Violin quality as a Cello library gets that I've found...

It has SO many articulation options, so many body/presence/room options for manipulating the sound (can do dry, intimate GOT style stuff, or big sweeping reverb soaked lush stuff to mix with an orchestra), has pretty amazing legato transitions and vibrato control...It's hands down the perfect tone blend, with 4 cello options, between the old fashioned harshness that I liked about Blakkus and the warmer more modern tone of Tina's. Best of both worlds. I was between emotional, bohemian and Chris Hein and based on the demos, VERY glad I chose the Hein.

Honestly, if you have the skill and patience you can probably program it to do anything...however...
I was expecting it to be not as playable right out of the box, but I actually find that not true at all...
just some basic key switches between the different long articulations and even without that...it's very playable as is. I'm very very happy with it...

I think it's only weakness, is for my taste, the short/staccato sounds. You can definitely lower the velocity and make them more tame, but I think over all they can be a bit 'wild or harsh' but also a solo cello will be a bit more wild I suppose. I'm not a cello player so I'm getting used to it, it's just different than other libraries. 

9/10 in my book, definitely recommend.

Here is a piece I did with it...

I've got Felt Instruments Blisko doing the ambient background swells and the Chris Hein Cello doing the lead improvised melody


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Apr 1, 2021)

Another example with a quick mock up I just wrote today, of the Chris Hein Cello being a beast. I have a legato line, another line doing trill here and there, and a pizzicato line all mixed together with the 'british' cello.

 

I was experimenting with 5/4 for the first time and this kinda popped out haha!


----------



## d4vec4rter (Apr 2, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> I really think Chris Hein Solo Cello is the absolute best on the market for my tastes. Before getting it I had the Blakkus, then Tina v1 and 2 and there were things I loved about all three, but still felt very lacking.
> I liked how in Tina v1 you can connect all legato notes if you never let go, vs having to press a previous note to re-trigger it (not sure the technical term for this)
> Orchestral Tools products do this with their libraries which is why I love them too, very playable that way.
> But v1 is just far too slow.
> ...



I've just purchased Chris Hein's Solo Cello and absolutely love it. The deep, rich tone of the Romantic Cello is spot on and something I just wasn't achieving with the other libraries I have (Virharmonic Bohemian, Emotional and Spitfire Audio Solo Cellos). They each have their strengths and I agree that a combination of Cello libraries is, perhaps, needed to get the very best out of a full performance. Like you, I was pleasantly surprised at how playable it was out of the box but with some time and effort put in to learn the specifics on programmability, it can sound sublime. I've not even played around with the Moden Cello yet.


----------



## curry36 (Apr 2, 2021)

@Baronvonheadless and @d4vec4rter 

That sounds great. But can you confirm that you'd need at least a few keyswiches while playing to get an improvised and realistic feeling? Or is it possible to setup the interface in a way that you can directly get inspiration even without using keyswiches? 

Because when I improvise, I don't like to think too much about what I am doing, rather thinking on something (non musical) and just let my fingers wander and they'll do different things. A fast run, a slow portamento, short notes, marcato.. it just happens in the second it happens, so I cannot anticipate with keyswiches.. thats why I love Joshua Bell and the inspiration it gives me. 
I wonder how difficult it would be to do some Kontakt scripting on my own to implement this level of response to the playing with the already well crafted sounds and articulations provided in Chris Hein. But probably too difficult for a scripting noob. :/


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 2, 2021)

curry36 said:


> @Baronvonheadless and @d4vec4rter
> 
> That sounds great. But can you confirm that you'd need at least a few keyswiches while playing to get an improvised and realistic feeling? Or is it possible to setup the interface in a way that you can directly get inspiration even without using keyswiches?
> 
> ...


Chris Hein definitely needs keyswitching while playing. With practice (a LOT of it) one is able to achieve this, but do not expect it to be the out-of-the-box default experience - much like how buying a Strat does not make you an overnight Hendrix:


----------



## Evans (Apr 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> much like how buying a Strat does not make you an overnight Hendrix:


Hey, buddy. Watch your mouth. My heart still doesn't realize this after decades of playing.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 2, 2021)

Evans said:


> Hey, buddy. Watch your mouth. My heart still doesn't realize this after decades of playing.


My Fender Rhodes MK II is mad at me for not being Herbie Hancock. I know that feeling...


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Apr 2, 2021)

curry36 said:


> @Baronvonheadless and @d4vec4rter
> 
> That sounds great. But can you confirm that you'd need at least a few keyswiches while playing to get an improvised and realistic feeling? Or is it possible to setup the interface in a way that you can directly get inspiration even without using keyswiches?
> 
> ...


Yeah what I like to do though is just play my melody with whatever I have in mind for switching accounted for in the performance. And then I just hit record over the track while playing back and hit key switches. It’ll program them in and not erase your midi. Easier than playing key switches and the melody at the same time.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Apr 2, 2021)

d4vec4rter said:


> I've just purchased Chris Hein's Solo Cello and absolutely love it. The deep, rich tone of the Romantic Cello is spot on and something I just wasn't achieving with the other libraries I have (Virharmonic Bohemian, Emotional and Spitfire Audio Solo Cellos). They each have their strengths and I agree that a combination of Cello libraries is, perhaps, needed to get the very best out of a full performance. Like you, I was pleasantly surprised at how playable it was out of the box but with some time and effort put in to learn the specifics on programmability, it can sound sublime. I've not even played around with the Moden Cello yet.


Curious what settings you’ve tweaked that you like better! I haven’t messed with anything too complicated yet. I just usually tweak the dynamics or throw on the compressor. Any tips?


----------



## SupremeFist (Apr 2, 2021)

Are the celli in Strings Compact the same ones as in the standalone solo cello, just with fewer articulations?


----------



## AndyP (Jun 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Maybe there is a reason for not playing it as a solo instrument. (It's not killer enough).


Yes, I see the reason now that I have the cello. Would not have highlighted that dedicated either. This is by far the worst cello I know.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 15, 2021)

On this occasion, another +1 for CH. The CH strings in general are super playable and flexible.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi,

Anyone know what the Artificial Legato is used for in CH Instruments ? 

In the video above he uses CC11 to turn Artificial Legato ON/OFF. Any feedback on what is Artificial Legato good for ? and why is he using this feature ? 

This might be a good question to post on my Chris Hein Strings Tips topic. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## GNP (Jun 15, 2021)

Play the cello.

Kill somebody.

There ya go.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Jun 15, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Ah right, the new solo strings
> 
> by OT.. Gonna check that out...but if I recall, it's not Kontakt. I am on pro Tools, and Sine player doesn't work with it yet.


you can always open it in reaper and rewire reaper to protools.


----------



## Lokystar (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi, maybe you should try again the Tina Guo,
And little bit work on the sound EQ and Compression.


----------



## chlady (Jun 15, 2021)

I take you already tried the cello leader close mic in BBCSO pro ? 
My favorite is Virharmic Bohemian Cello , you can back off the reverb to off as well. They should have a new free update coming out soon as well.


----------



## Robert Jason (Jun 15, 2021)

Kirk Hunter has a new version of Solo strings, including Ripieno option. All 4 instruments , to my ears quite emotional. 4 different soloists, plus the section.


----------



## agaland (Jun 15, 2021)

holywilly said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree here! Bohemian Cello is very versatile, good sounding, super playable, pretty consistant throughout the different articulations, no learning curve and easy to blend in the mix. 
I've tried/listened to a lot of different ones, but I think this one is surely one of the best out there. It's not perfect, none is, but I'm glad I've purchased it and using it! 
Just to talk about another one (I have opinions on each of them, but I just don't have the time for now), I like the Tina Guo one, but it's kinda limited expression wise (once you've used it once, you feel you're writing the same melody, as the interpretation is very strong (talking about the legato patch here), and it's also not very consistant throughout the other articulations in order to keep a sense of realism, IMO.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 15, 2021)

CoffeeLover said:


> you can always open it in reaper and rewire reaper to protools.


Komplete Kontrol works fine in PT...found that out a while ago. THanks


----------



## JRBrecords (Jun 15, 2021)

The SWAM Strings are worth it. The Cello is excellent. Watching the bow do its up and down bows is quite a perk.


----------



## ms54321 (Jun 29, 2021)

This is one heck of a long thread and still going strong lol. I'm new to all this and just got a seaboard rise and am looking for a really nice cello for it. I was about to bite the bullet on the SWAM solo cello (now at version 3 it seems) but after reading through these pages I'm not so sure. Is there anything that sounds decidedly better on the seaboard compared to the rest? The SWAM?
Thanks


----------



## curry36 (Jul 25, 2021)

@ms54321 
For me personally the Seaboard works better with breath instruments than with strings. Flutes, Sax, all of that kind sounds great when modelled (sometimes even a synth gets me closer to a real feeling than any Kontat library, check out the Brassy Reed 5D patch in Strobe2). But for strings not that sure tbh. It's a shame that there is no demo for SWAM products.

Btw has the "Joshua Bellish Cello" already been discovered or do we still have to wait?


----------



## Soundbed (Jul 25, 2021)

curry36 said:


> has the "Joshua Bellish Cello" already been discovered or do we still have to wait?


Still waiting.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 25, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Still waiting.


I have high hopes for the one that Xperimenta Project @fcangia *might* be doing to follow their contrabass.....


----------



## P3TAAL (Jul 25, 2021)

curry36 said:


> @ms54321
> For me personally the Seaboard works better with breath instruments than with strings. Flutes, Sax, all of that kind sounds great when modelled (sometimes even a synth gets me closer to a real feeling than any Kontat library, check out the Brassy Reed 5D patch in Strobe2). But for strings not that sure tbh. It's a shame that there is no demo for SWAM products.
> 
> Btw has the "Joshua Bellish Cello" already been discovered or do we still have to wait?


I Demo'd SWAM Cello.


----------



## curry36 (Jul 26, 2021)

Meanwhile I also asked them for a demo, they replied immediately. Great support. I need more testing but so far I'd say that with a seaboard and SWAM you do really get most realistic performances, which would especially shine out in the context of a mix. However for a solo piece without many other instruments, I find the higher registers of the Cello to sound a bit too synthish.. But even with sampled string instruments that has always been an issue. The Buttom end of the cello however sound very great. Sound is similar as Blakus Cello, very tight and round. But you get all the controls which you don't get with Blakus Cello, and with a Seaboard you don't spend a single second thinking or programming of what you're doing. Just Editing some curves after the performance as it's difficult to put the perfect amount of aftertouch that matches exactly what you heard in your head.


----------



## Futchibon (Jul 26, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> I have high hopes for the one that Xperimenta Project @fcangia *might* be doing to follow their contrabass.....


That would be awesome, I love the Classica, very aptly named!


curry36 said:


> Meanwhile I also asked them for a demo, they replied immediately. Great support. I need more testing but so far I'd say that with a seaboard and SWAM you do really get most realistic performances, which would especially shine out in the context of a mix. However for a solo piece without many other instruments, I find the higher registers of the Cello to sound a bit too synthish.. But even with sampled string instruments that has always been an issue. The Buttom end of the cello however sound very great. Sound is similar as Blakus Cello, very tight and round. But you get all the controls which you don't get with Blakus Cello, and with a Seaboard you don't spend a single second thinking or programming of what you're doing. Just Editing some curves after the performance as it's difficult to put the perfect amount of aftertouch that matches exactly what you heard in your head.


I have the cello and while it's fun to play, the tone isn't there yet: too synthy. Yet their saxes and trumpets are a wonderful blend of tone and expressiveness.


----------



## fcangia (Jul 26, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> I have high hopes for the one that Xperimenta Project @fcangia *might* be doing to follow their contrabass.....


----------



## Fleer (Jul 26, 2021)

The SWAM cello in GeoShred on iPad is worth a try.


----------



## TimCox (Jul 26, 2021)

I’m sure it’s been mentioned but Embertone’s Blakus Cello is pretty good


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 27, 2021)

TimCox said:


> I’m sure it’s been mentioned but Embertone’s Blakus Cello is pretty good


As a matter of fact… (spoilers)… the free Pocket Blakus won the contest and has been deemed Jake Tanner’s Killer Cello.


----------



## curry36 (Feb 19, 2022)

Another half of a year has passed - anything new? (I'm going to revisit this post frequently asking the same question)

Has anybody tested the Ashen Scoring Cello? Or other new products?

If I was a sample company, I'd stop anything right now and record the most awesome and playable Cello library. Not trying to manipulate any sample developer who might read this.

do it now


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> As a matter of fact… (spoilers)… the free Pocket Blakus won the contest and has been deemed Jake Tanner’s Killer Cello.


It sucks tho haha


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 19, 2022)

curry36 said:


> Another half of a year has passed - anything new? (I'm going to revisit this post frequently asking the same question)
> 
> Has anybody tested the Ashen Scoring Cello? Or other new products?
> 
> ...


I'm using Ashen Scoring Cello in a score-to-picture project now. But only an extended technique from it so far, not the typical articulations.

I personally like the solo cello from Macabre — but it's only 1 string? *Concert G2-G4*).


----------



## pawel (May 8, 2022)

It seems like there's a new (and free!) solo cello, this time from Performance Samples. Any thoughts on how "killer" it is? https://www.performancesamples.com/pacific-solocellolegato/


----------



## doctoremmet (May 8, 2022)

pawel said:


> It seems like there's a new (and free!) solo cello, this time from Performance Samples. Any thoughts on how "killer" it is? https://www.performancesamples.com/pacific-solocellolegato/


It is very good.


----------



## MarcMahler89 (May 9, 2022)

pawel said:


> It seems like there's a new (and free!) solo cello, this time from Performance Samples. Any thoughts on how "killer" it is? https://www.performancesamples.com/pacific-solocellolegato/


Wow, i didnt even know theres another pacific freebie. Just tried it out and its astonishing! Can handle even fast passages pretty well. Just need to turn off the release samples as they are somewhat bugged on some notes at the moment. Thank you a lot!


----------



## Casiquire (May 9, 2022)

I may have missed it, but was something wrong with the Bohemian? It's fantastic, ona great sale, and apparently about to get even better


----------



## doctoremmet (May 9, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I may have missed it, but was something wrong with the Bohemian? It's fantastic, ona great sale, and apparently about to get even better


No. But it wasn’t JAKE’s killer cello.


----------



## Casiquire (May 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> No. But it wasn’t JAKE’s killer cello.


I see, I thought someone was still looking for suggestions.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 9, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I see, I thought someone was still looking for suggestions.


No, apparently someone necro’d this legend of a thread.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 2, 2022)

Any love for the Cremona Cello by NI? Deciding whether to get CE or not.


----------



## chapbot (Jun 2, 2022)

jaketanner said:


> Any love for the Cremona Cello by NI? Deciding whether to get CE or not.


I love the tone but the fake vibrato is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 2, 2022)

chapbot said:


> I love the tone but the fake vibrato is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.


Probably not worth the extra money for CE then. Worst case I can always upgrade it next sale. Thanks.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2022)

@jaketanner ,

If you really want a killer Cello, I recommend the Audio Modeling : *SWAM Cello*. $120. worth every cent. 

Don't waste your money on so-so options. 

Just my 2Cents. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> @jaketanner ,
> 
> If you really want a killer Cello, I recommend the Audio Modeling : *SWAM Cello*. $120. worth every cent.
> 
> ...


Actually not really looking for cello so much as an excuse to buy Ultimate CE. Lol. And from what I’ve heard, those libraries work best with breath controllers. But either way, was just an excuse for CE.


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> @jaketanner ,
> 
> If you really want a killer Cello, I recommend the Audio Modeling : *SWAM Cello*. $120. worth every cent.
> 
> ...


Better than Sample Modeling's offering?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Better than Sample Modeling's offering?


I like both. But Sample Modeling doesn't sell the Cello alone, you need to buy the entire library, which might not be what @jaketanner is looking for. Plus Sample Modeling will cost more $$$ . 

SWAM is more flexible, you can create more variations, giving you more details in the sound/performance. Sample Modeling Cello has a richer timbre.


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I like both. But Sample Modeling doesn't sell the Cello alone, you need to buy the entire library, which might not be what @jaketanner is looking for. Plus Sample Modeling will cost more $$$ .
> 
> SWAM is more flexible, you can create more variations, giving you more details in the sound/performance. Sample Modeling Cello has a richer timbre.


Which do you like more? Nevermind all that.


----------

